# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Sarajevu (Bahceci)

## maca papucarica

Dosta se suska na raznim pdf-ovima o ovoj novoj klinici, pa otvaram posebnu temu kako bi na jednom mjestu objedinili sve info i iskustva.
Sretno svima!

----------


## mostarka86

čujem da su vrlo cijenjeni i da glase kao jedna od najbljih klinika u evropi. ja jesam skeptik oko ivf u bih, ali se nadam da će ovo biti bolje ako dolazili dr.iz turske, a ne budu naše obučili koji put, i ostave nas sa njima... 
citiram informacije sa bih portala...

"cijena samog IVF-a je 4000km + lijekovi. lijekove nabavljate sami , s tim sto ti oni preporuce apoteku gdje se kao moze nabaviti. 
pitala sam za dr emre i sestra mi je rekla da nije tu ali ce dolaziti, vjerovatno po potrebi. 

nisam vidjela nase doktore i izgleda da ce turci voditi kompletnu proceduru"...

----------


## aboni76

Dragi moji, juče sam bila na konsultacijama u Bahceci klinici. Doktor je iz Turske, sestre su naše i jedna od njih prevodi. Svi su jako ljubazni i trude se odgovoriti na sva pitanja. Kod nas je dijagnoza azoospermija. Ja sam došla bez mm, ponijela njegove nalaza (imamo nalaze hormona, testa na hlamidiju i krvnu sliku), doktor je sve pregledao ali mi je rekao da je potrebno da mm dođe da kod njih uradi spermogram i da on predlaže slijedeće: Da mm dođe i kod njih uradi spermogram, ako nađu nešto spermatozoida oni će ih zamrznuti i ponavljat će se spermogrami sve dok ne skupe dovoljno za vto. Rekao mi je da počne da pije Agrinmax for man. Ukoliko ne nađu spermatozoide na prvom spermogramu da dođe opet nakon što popije terapiju (našla sam na netu da je pakovanje za 3 mjeseca). Ukoliko se ne nađe ništa na drugom, onda rade Micro tese. Ako ne nađu ništa, onda se rade analize i uključije terapija. Poslije najmanje 6 mjeseci se ponovo radi Micro tese i ako ni tu ništa ne nađu, onda je tu kraj. Ne znam da li će i ostalima predložiti isti postupak ili je to nama predložio zbog drugog nalaza na kojem je dijagnoza cryptozospermija (pisalo je da je nađeno nekoliko nepokretnih narušene morfologije), ali mislim da će oni svima tražiti da se svakako kod njih uradi spermogram. Što se tiče cijena nisam puno pitala, jer je sos dobila već tu informaciju, a mi ćemo svakako opet morati ići nakon spermograma. Prije nego što sam ušla kod doktora, sestra mi je rekla da su ove konsultacije besplatne, ali da će doktor pitati da mi uradi ultrazvuk koji košta 100 KM, pa da skontam hoću li raditi. Spermogram košta isto 100 KM. Toliko od mene, ne znam da li će vam ove moje info biti od koristi, ja sam se malo zbunila kada sam bila tamo, tako da nisam ni pitala sve što sam mislila...

Da li je neko od vas nabavljao ovaj Agrinmax što je nama propisao? Pitala sam u apotekama, tamo ga nemaju, ali sam našla na netu da se to ima u radnjama gdje se prodaju sportski suplemenati, pa vas molim ako je to neko koristio da mi kažete gdje ste našli...

Pozdrav svima

----------


## anaši1507

Uf cekala sam te kao ozebli sunce  :Smile:  pa kako ti si čini dr jel tu stalno i urulog Emre ili on dolazi ma poziv? Jesi ti razgovarala sa urulogom ili ginekologom,jel se može isti dan naruciti i kod uruloga Emra

----------


## aboni76

Doktor mi se čini skroz ok, trudi se sve detaljno objasniti, on je ginekolog, nisam pitala za dr. Emre, ali mi je sestra rekla da su svi doktori iz Turske, pitala sam je da li imaju urologa i rekla mi je da imaju i da je iz Istambula.Ja sam se toliko zbunila da sam dosta toga zaboravila pitati, a bilo mi je i nezgodno jer mi je odmah na početku doktor rekao da mm mora uraditi spermogram kod njih i da od tog nalaza zavisi šta ćemo i kako dalje...MM će kod njih ići za 15-tak dana da uradi spermogram. Možda bi bilo najbolje da im pošeljaš mail i da ih pitaš da li možete doći, da li se može isti dan uraditi kod njih spermogram i obaviti razgovor (za spermogram se ne treba naručivati, ali ne znam za koliko budu rezultati) obzirom da niste iz BiH. Rekli su mi da rade od 9-18 a subotom od 9-14.

----------


## crvenkapica77

zasto je to toliko skupo  tamo?

----------


## anaši1507

A ne znam crvenkapice,ali i u Cito su takve cijene?  Ili se varam? Ja namjeravam u 8.mjesecu na konzultacije pa cu sve iz prve ruke vam reći,već polako zapisuje pitanja koja cu pitat dr  :Smile: , možda je u sarajevu i skuplje jer oni rade opću anesteziju,kad si u postupku stalno ti provjeravaju hormone pa možda je zato i skuplje

----------


## Sonja29

mislim da su ipak preskupi

----------


## Kadauna

mislim da 4000 KM = 2000 EUR predstavljaju umjerene europske cijene (npr. tako je u Sloveniji), Hrvatska je sa svojih 7500-8000 HRK (dakle oko 2000 KM ili 1000 EUR) za IVF i svojih 10000 HRK za ICSI vrlo povoljna rekla bih i u usporedbi s tim je ta klinika u Sarajevu ipak skuplja ali nije skupa. 

i na kraju je ipak pitanje, što sve ulazi u tih 4000 KM ove klinike u Sarajevu ili mariborskih 2200 EUR ili  10.000 HRK Cito poliklinike?

----------


## adal

bas zbog ovih cijena od kojih me boli glava,muzu i meni jedino je preostalo da se nadamo da cemo uspjeti prirodnim putem ili se navici na cinjenicu da cemo biti jedan od onih parova koji svoj zivot provedu bez voljene djece  :Sad: ....super da se ova klinika otvorila i svima koji su u mogucnosti to sebi priustiti puno srece zelim,ali na ovakav standard i bijedu tesko da ce nas puno imati tu cast....

----------


## Rominka

u kontaktu s klinikom, za našu dijagnozu azoo i postupak, rekli su da bi cijena bila 6000KM, ali da je u to uključeno apsolutno sve - postupak, pregledi, zaleđivanje i ono što mi se posebno sviđa lijekovi koji bi mi bili potrebni (koje bih dobila od njih). ako to zbilja jest tako, onda je to povoljno, jer lijekovi su sami po sebi još dodatni trošak od barem 1000 eura.

----------


## aboni76

> u kontaktu s klinikom, za našu dijagnozu azoo i postupak, rekli su da bi cijena bila 6000KM, ali da je u to uključeno apsolutno sve - postupak, pregledi, zaleđivanje i ono što mi se posebno sviđa lijekovi koji bi mi bili potrebni (koje bih dobila od njih). ako to zbilja jest tako, onda je to povoljno, jer lijekovi su sami po sebi još dodatni trošak od barem 1000 eura.


Mislim da u tu cijenu nisu uključeni lijekovi....

----------


## sos15

Evo da malo podignem temu!


Ima li ko da je skoro išao u Bahcece? Kakvi su utisci? Vidim da se dosta piše o cijenama. Lijekovi nisu uračunati u tih 4000 KM. Ja sam došla do okvirne  cifre od oko 7500-8000 KM sa putem i smještajem, što je opet dosta jeftinije nego što bi me izašlo u Pragu. Demantujte me ako griješim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sos15

Samo da napomenem da još nisam išla u Sarajevo, ovaj proračun je na osnovu informacija sa foruma i telefonskog razgovora.

----------


## Rominka

To je, nama konkretno, puno skuplje od Praga. Koliko dana je u toj cijeni? Nas je izaslo manje i to puuunooo manje 7 dana u Pragu, plus lijekovi i postupak. Udaljenost nam je ista, bilo Sarajevo bilo Prag.

----------


## sos15

> To je, nama konkretno, puno skuplje od Praga. Koliko dana je u toj cijeni? Nas je izaslo manje i to puuunooo manje 7 dana u Pragu, plus lijekovi i postupak. Udaljenost nam je ista, bilo Sarajevo bilo Prag.


Evo moje računice:

Prvi odlazak u Sa (na konsultacije): 650 KM, od toga:

gorivo 150 KM
UZV    100 KM
spermiogram  100 KM
Zamrzavanje (eventualno)  300 KM

Lijekovi: 1500 - 2000 KM

Drugi odlazak, ukupno 5170 KM, od toga

gorivo 150 KM
ICSI 4000 KM
estradiol  (dva vađenja) 100 KM
spermiogram  100 KM
smještaj (10 dana) 320 KM
hrana  200 KM
zamrzavanje 300 KM.

E sad za Prag mi je samo put skuplji za nekih 500 KM, a treba dva puta otići, a i smještaj mi je skuplji. Voljela bi ako ima neko ko je već u potupku ili se sprema da se javi, možda ima konkretnije cijene.

----------


## anaši1507

draga SOS15 ja idem na konzultacije tek 15.08. tako da ću vam sve napisati, ako netko ide prije čekamo ga sa detaljnjim izvještajem. ja mogu reći da mi se dr.već sviđa iako ga nisam upoznala, jer mi je odgovorio na svaki postavljeni upit mail-om tako da to jako cijenim  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Ja sam naručena za subotu :Very Happy: ! Nadam se da neću  opet morati odgađati!

Sad samm pročitala na drugom forumu iskustvo cure koja je bila već na transferu u Sarajevu (inače ona im je prvi pacijent) i beta je pozitivna, kao i iskustvo s kliikom! Kaže da su joj ukupni troškovi iznosili 5500 KM!

----------


## sos15

Evo kopiraću vam njene postove:

drage moje da vam se i ja javim.

vidim da ste me prozivale (prva zena koja je u bahceci zavrsila ivf ciklus  :Smile:  ) , ali nisam neko vrijeme posjecivala forum uopste , cekala sam rezultate.
naime prije dvije sedmice je bio zavrsen transfer i mogu vam reci sve sto se tice mog iskustva tamo.

vidim da se cesto povlaci pitanje fiskalnog racuna, ja sam ga dobila. dobijete fiskalni racun za sve , sem ljekova. ove lijekove ne morate kupovati kod njih , ali je meni tako bilo daleko povoljnije. ja sam skoro sve sem menopura kupovala kod njih. menopur je uostalom i najsljuplji a za njega dobijete fiskalni racun. kompletan ciklus sa lijekovima , testovima me je dosao 5500 km.
ja na samom pocetku ciklusa nisam imala listu svih potrebnih lijekova, nego nakon svake folikumetrije, dr vam dadne spisak za narednih par dana (koliko on odredi da treba da prodje do naredne folikumetrije)

moje iskustvo sa bahceci timom , je zaista odlicno i ja ih stvarno svima od sveg srca preporucujem. svi su zaista izuzetno ljubazni i nagodni. doktor je uvijek voljan posvetiti extra vremena za sva potrebna objasnjenja.
operaciona sala gdje se radi punkcija i transfer je stvarno " svemirska"  :Smile:  . na spratu su sobe kao u pravoj bolnici i mozete dobiti i apartman gdje ima samo jedna krevet. mada se necete tu nesto dugo zadrzavati.  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

i još malo:



rekla sam da su stvarno jako fini , ali ono sto se meni posebno dojmilo jeste kako im je posao uhodan i imaju dobre procedure. nista ne prepustaju slucaju. nakon punkcije i transfera dobijete dostampanu listu s lijekovima i detaljnim instrukcijama koje vam prvo doktor , pa onda jos i glavna sestra Bade (ona mi je pravo slatka .. vidjecete  :Smile:  )pojasne.
Njih dvoje su mi dali i svoje email adrese u slucaju da ih i tako zelim kontaktirati. Naravno kad god sam nazvala telefonom sestru Lejlu , odgovor je bio jako brz. Lejla je isto pravo usluzna i pomoce vam oko svega.

ONo sto mi je bilo posebno slatko , jeste kad sam dobila rezultate jucer da se kompletan tim radovao. Ja sam im bila prvi slucaj i mash' Allah uspjesan. Beta mi je jucer na 17dpo bila 727.  :Smile:  Prosto me strah o ovome pricati da nedaj Boze nesto ne ureknem, zato slobodno ignorisite zadnji dio mog posta i sacekajte sa cestitkama da prezivim hairli prvi trimestar.  :Smile: 

mozda jos da kazem da imam 36 godina i prethodno dvije neupsjela ivf pokusaja.
izvadili su mi 9 js ,a od toga tri su dosle u fazu blastociste od kojih su dvije prebacili peti dan. doktor je rekao da cemo sacekati jos jedan dan da vidimo da li nesto od preostalih embrija moze biti dobro za smrzavanje, ali su mi dan poslije javili da nisu bas bile zadovoljavajuce kvalitete.


u ovih 5500 sam uracunala kompletan trosak (sem benzina , a posto sam iz sarajeva nisam placala dodatno smjestaj)

ja sam sve nalaze bila povadila u domu zdravlja i na klinici. jedino sam kod njih radila progesteron pred samu punkciju.
tako da spermiogram nismo radili , a ni uzv posto smo proceduru poceli treci dan ciklusa a tada uzv ne naplacuju.

folikumetriju sam nakon (cini mi se) petog ili sestog dana radila skoro svaka dva do tri dana. svaki put ti izmjere sve jajne stanice i zapisu dimenzije. onda udjes kod doktora u kancelariju i on ti zapise terapiju do naredne folikumetrije. ja sam si sama injekcije davala jer mi je tako bilo lakse. a Bade mi je detaljno objasnila kako se to radi. na dan punkcije rezervisi citav dan za to, jer se radi pod anestezijom . u klinici sam ostala mozda sat po zavrsetku procedure, ali se sjecam da kad sam kuci dosla da sam spavala naredna tri sata.  :Smile: 

sam transfer ne uzme puno vremena, ali nakon njega ostanes da lezis jos jedno sat (mozes i vise ako zelis) .ja nakon transfera ne vozim tako da to mozes obaviti sama , ali je dobro da neko ide s tobom.

----------


## adal

super  :Smile: ,ako bi dosli do toga znaci 5500 je cifra jer sam i ja iz Sarajeva pa bi sve sto se moze od nalaza uradila u drzavnoj bolnici....hvala puno na informacijama

----------


## Brunaa

Pozdrav suborke,

dugo sam čitala i čačkala o ovoj klinici i sve više razmišljam o njoj. Mislim da ću nakon što iskoristimo smrzliće iz MB pokucat na njihova vrata, ukoliko ne urodi plodom. Iz BiH sam, tako da mi je u startu jeftiniji postupak zbog smještaja i troškova puta, a i dobra strana je što ne moram biti odsutna s posla toliko. A i sam postupak, uključujući i ljekove, je jeftiniji. Sve sam najbolje čula o njima do sada.
Baš ću im složiti jedan detaljan mail i poslati

----------


## laky

*Cure jeli koja od vas slala nadleznom Ministarstvu zdravlja zahtjev za refundiranje troskova?*

Zakon o zdravstvenom osiguranju FBIH
Osigurano lice ima pravo na liječenje u inozemstvu pod
uvjetima i na način utvrđen posebnim propisima ako je u pitanju
oboljenje koje se ne može liječiti u Federaciji Bosne i Hercegovine, a u zemlji u koju se osigurano lice upućuje postoji
mogućnost za uspje{no liječenje tog oboljenja.
Osigurano lice ima pravo da koristi zdravstvenu za{titu u
inozemstvu za vrijeme rada odnosno boravka u inozemstvu pod
uvjetima i na način utvr|en posebnim propisima.
Propise iz ovog člana donosi ministar zdravstva


Sad obzirom da u FBIH nema bolnica drzavnih gdje se liječi neplodnost a postoji privatna mislim da bi vrijedilo pokusati traziti refundiranje postupka

----------


## mostarka86

ja nisam ni pokušala, ali sada kada mi kažeš to, pa moglo bi se i pokušati...znaš li šta bi mi trebalo otprilike od dokumenata? trebaju li svi računi? nisam sigurna da ih imam, zato pitam...ali bi mogla zamoliti cito da mi pošalju kopiju svog računa, ako imaju...

----------


## 888

vrijedilo bi pokušat, taj novac bi nam sad svima pravo došao. 
 laky  hoćete li vi pokušat tražit povrat i odaklem krenuti ??

----------


## laky

nećemo jer je proslo 3 godine a krenuti od upita ministarstvu navesti točku Zakona,jedino ako svi posaljemo na 2 adrese federalno ministarstvo i zupanijsko mozda nesto i bude:normalno treba i medije angazirati.Mi ćemo traziti za slijedeći postupak unaprijed

----------


## sos15

Mislim da se taj dio zakona može iskoristiti samo za onu vrstu liječenja koja je predviđena obaveznim osiguranjem. Drugim riječima, ako se VTO može odraditi o trošku države u nekoj od državnih klinika ili privatnih klinika koje imaju potpisan ugovor sa Fondom, ali je slučaj takav da se iz određenog razloga kod njih ne može to odraditi onda se možete Fondu obratiti za refundaciju sredstava, ali pod uslovom da dobjete preporuku od klinike koja ima potpisan sporazum sa Fondom.

Tako je bar slučaj u RS. U svakom slučaju, trebate pokušati, što bude više zahtjeva za refundacijom (pogotovo, ako aktivirate medije) veća je šansa da se nešto učini po tom pitanju. Možda da požurite, izbori se bliže, a tad se naši političari kao sjete jadnog naroda.

----------


## Sonja29

Znam dvije,tri osobe koje su uspjele dobiti nešto novca natrag, mi smo dobili odbionicu. Ali zato kao što laky kaže za slijedeći  ću postupak tražiti unaprijed.

----------


## Brunaa

> *Cure jeli koja od vas slala nadleznom Ministarstvu zdravlja zahtjev za refundiranje troskova*


Ovo mi nije ni palo na pamet, ali čisto sumnjam u pozitivan ishod toga. Jedva sam dobila uputnicu za KBC Split za pretrage na trombofiliju koje se ne rade kod nas, ispalo je da ih sve molim i da su mi na kraju učinili VELIKU uslugu što su mi ju dali, bez obzira što uredno plaćam zdravstveno, markice, osiguranik sam, pretrage se ne rade kod nas itd. A i za dobar dio pretraga koje radi KBC Mostar trenutno se ne rade jer bolnica nema reagensa (tj.nije podmirila dugove dobavljačima)....ooooooooo, nije post prikladan za ovu temu, ali nemam se stvarno snage nakon svega što sam prošla boriti s vjetrenjačama. I ove pretrage koje se rade kod nas, na kraju sam radila privatno u HR, fuj fuj fuj, bojim se kad bih otišla u Ministarstvo samo da bih svi mogli čuti šta ih sljeduje. Dovoljno govori podatak da smo ja i MM do sada potrošili cca 20.000 KM na našu borbu s neplodnošću, a tek smo odradili 1 ITI (Zagreb) i 1 ICSI (Maribor). Ogorčena sam toliko na naš KBC, i svitu koja radi u njemu (čast pojedincima). A i ako bi urodilo plodom, pretpostavljam da bi vjerovatno mjesec dana hodala, trčala uokolo, izostajala s posla... Izvinite na direktnosti!

Cure iz Bahcecia javljajte se sa svojim iskustvima....jedva vas čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## daddyakBda

> ONo sto mi je bilo posebno slatko , jeste kad sam dobila rezultate jucer da se kompletan tim radovao. Ja sam im bila prvi slucaj i mash' Allah uspjesan. Beta mi je jucer na 17dpo bila 727.  Prosto me strah o ovome pricati da nedaj Boze nesto ne ureknem, zato slobodno ignorisite zadnji dio mog posta i sacekajte sa cestitkama da prezivim hairli prvi trimestar.


Zabilježeno na njihovoj facebook stranici  :Smile:  - https://www.facebook.com/BAHCECI.BiH.IVF.CENTAR

----------


## laky

> Mislim da se taj dio zakona može iskoristiti samo za onu vrstu liječenja koja je predviđena obaveznim osiguranjem. Drugim riječima, ako se VTO može odraditi o trošku države u nekoj od državnih klinika ili privatnih klinika koje imaju potpisan ugovor sa Fondom, ali je slučaj takav da se iz određenog razloga kod njih ne može to odraditi onda se možete Fondu obratiti za refundaciju sredstava, ali pod uslovom da dobjete preporuku od klinike koja ima potpisan sporazum sa Fondom.
> 
> Tako je bar slučaj u RS. U svakom slučaju, trebate pokušati, što bude više zahtjeva za refundacijom (pogotovo, ako aktivirate medije) veća je šansa da se nešto učini po tom pitanju. Možda da požurite, izbori se bliže, a tad se naši političari kao sjete jadnog naroda.


RS je druga priča već imaju 2 pokusaja dozvoljena.
Brunaa znam kako ide kod nas ali ako vise cura pošalje....mislim ako se ne pokusa ne moze se znati ishod.Uostalom netko je napisao blize se izbori nema nam druge nego "boriti se njihovim oruzjem"

----------


## Brunaa

*Laky* ja jednostavno nemam snage za još i to, ali sve što kažeš potpisujem. Jedino što razmišljam poslati općenito dopis jedan na Federalno Ministartsvo zdravstva, dakle nikakav zahtjev za refundiranje troškova, u kojem bi detaljno opisala probleme s kojima se suočavaju "neplodni" parovi u BiH kada je u pitanju pružanje zdravstvenih usluga.

A kad smo već kod toga, kome su se obraćali ti parovi kojima je odobreno refundiranje troškova? Federalnom ministarstvu ili županijskom?
Za RS znam, jer je jedan par iz Bjeljine bio s nama u MB i rekli su nam da se njima plaćaju kompletni troškovi za 2 postupka, bez obzira obavljena ona u BiH ili u inozemstvu.

----------


## krol

Brunaa slagali su te...u RS placaju postupke samo u MEDICOS-u ,kod Sanje Sibincic.Refundiraju novac za postupak koji je obavljen bilo gdje na zemaljskoj kugli ako se rodi zivo dijete.Za neuspjele pokusaje van RS nema refundacije.

----------


## sos15

> Brunaa slagali su te...u RS placaju postupke samo u MEDICOS-u ,kod Sanje Sibincic.Refundiraju novac za postupak koji je obavljen bilo gdje na zemaljskoj kugli ako se rodi zivo dijete.Za neuspjele pokusaje van RS nema refundacije.


Potpisujem.

Ja sam lično tražila da mi sufinansiraju troškove u Pragu, a još sam imala i  preporuku dr Sibinčić za liiječenje van RS jer nam ona nije mogla pomoći i odbijena sam. Mogu im se obratiti nakon završenog postupka za refundaciju i to u iznosu koji plaćaju Medico S, ali nije sigurno da će nam odobriti, možda ako se potegne veza. A o lijekovima i putnim troškovima mogu samo sanjati. S tim što je kod nas dio lijekova, npr. Femara na A listi, tako da se može dobiti na recept besplatno, ali to opet zavisi kakvog imate porodičnog doktora.

----------


## krol

sos samo ti njega rodi i ne brini....sve i marku ces dobiti nazad....koliko god da kosta vise od MEDICOS......ako zapne vici da pomognem....samo neka se bebica rodi  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

> sos samo ti njega rodi i ne brini....sve i marku ces dobiti nazad....koliko god da kosta vise od MEDICOS......ako zapne vici da pomognem....samo neka se bebica rodi



Ma, da ja dođem do svoje bebice, ne moraju mi ni vratiti pare. Meni je san da uopšte dođem do transfera s obzirom na dijagnozu mog supruga. 
Čuvaj i mazi svoju ženicu, od srca vam želim da sve dobro prođe. 

Hoćete li vi pokušavati tražiti povrat?

----------


## krol

Naravno da hocu.....sto je dzabe i babi je drago..poslije tolikih postupaka i silnog novca moze drzava pomoci bar kod uspjesne kad nece kod neuspjesne.....znam mnoge koji su dobili novac.....a znam i te ljude u fondu....znas kako,kako se radi o osjetljivoj temi onda i oni znaju da ti zbog bebe neces lagati i naduvavati racune a ni oni nece da grijese dusu pa isplacuju puni iznos koliko dostavis u zahtjevu.

----------


## krol

Tito je kumovao svakom 11. djetetu.....ove nase skrtice mogu valjda pomoci oko muke za prvo....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Ja sam se raspitivala kod jedne poznanice koja radi u Fondu i ona mi je rekla s obzirom da imam preporuku od Sanje da mi moraju odobriti jer ih imam pravo tužiti. Bez preporuke navodno ne bi imala šanse u slučaju, ne daj Bože, neuspješnog postupka, ali ovako je već drugačije. 
Naravno da trebaš pokušati, koliko god da dobiješ dobro će vam doći za bebu, ali sam htjela reći da bi mi beba bila najveći dar,pa bi oprostila i državi što mi ne pomaže. Mislim da je gore kad odbiju nakon neuspješnog postupka jer to znači da opet moraš sam skupiti za novi postupak, a to nisu male pare.

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam se obraćala županijskom zavodu za zdravstveno osiguranje u Mostaru za refundaciju troškova postupka u Mostaru. 
Poslala sam im zamolbu za refundaciju troškova uz pozivanje na Odluku o osnovnom paketu zdravstvenih usluga u FBiH (Službene novine FBiH 21/09) i na postojeći Zakon o zdravstvenom osiguranju. Uz zamolbu sam priložila kopiju računa u Mb, neke naše nalaze kojim je indicirano da idemo u MPO vode i spremila im. Nakon par dana me je zvala žena iz zavoda i rekla mi da mi najvjerovatnije neće izvršiti refundaciju troškova (kao refundaciju mogu tražiti prije ukoliko se odlučim za novi postupak) ali da postoji šansa da mi dodjele jednokratnu pomoć (oko 50% iznosa računa), pa sada čekim da vidim šta će biti od toga, hoće li se moći išta naplatiti.
Javim ja bar mojim mostarkama ako nešto bude da probaju nešto naplatiti.

----------


## rozalija

sorry za refunadiju troškova postupka u Mariboru, ne u Mostaru.

----------


## 888

rozalija, mi nismo ništa pokušavali.  slušali smo priče ljudi koji kažu "zavod neće pomoći ništa samo ćeš se namučit i dodatno naživcirati oko toga"
mi smo tkd iz mostara  imožeš nam rozalija biti velike pomoći  :Smile: )
jer ja ne znam odaklem bi krenula, kad bi tražila financisku pomoć od zavoda??

----------


## Brunaa

> mislim da 4000 KM = 2000 EUR predstavljaju umjerene europske cijene (npr. tako je u Sloveniji), Hrvatska je sa svojih 7500-8000 HRK (dakle oko 2000 KM ili 1000 EUR) za IVF i svojih 10000 HRK za ICSI vrlo povoljna rekla bih i u usporedbi s tim je ta klinika u Sarajevu ipak skuplja ali nije skupa. 
> 
> i na kraju je ipak pitanje, što sve ulazi u tih 4000 KM ove klinike u Sarajevu ili mariborskih 2200 EUR ili  10.000 HRK Cito poliklinike?


Odlično pitanje *Kadauna*! Svježa sam iz MB pa evo par info u svezi cijene, dakle put i smještaj ću zanemariti, govorimo o čistom postupku.

*ICSI:* 
a) 1.000 € - Lijekovi (individualni su, ali nas su konkretno izišli toliko, a pod tim mislim na: gonale,  cetrotide, utrogestane, logest, elevit pronatal, i da napomenem nisam low responder.
b) 2.100 € - Postupak u bolnici (konačan račun)
c) 150 € - 3 ultrazvuka (svaki uzv izvan bolnice se plaća posebno po 50 €, a u bolnici se pridodaje računu)

*Ukupno: 3.250 € ili 6.360 KM ili 23.850 KN.*

Voljela bih kada bi se javio netko iz St, Cita, i iz Bahcecia sa informacijama o cijeni u ovoj ili sličnoj formi.

----------


## laky

> Brunaa slagali su te...u RS placaju postupke samo u MEDICOS-u ,kod Sanje Sibincic.Refundiraju novac za postupak koji je obavljen bilo gdje na zemaljskoj kugli ako se rodi zivo dijete.Za neuspjele pokusaje van RS nema refundacije.


ovo nisam znala,e pa lijepo idemo svi plaćati zdravstveno u RS a ovi naši nek..................(ne smijem napisati)

----------


## laky

> Odlično pitanje *Kadauna*! Svježa sam iz MB pa evo par info u svezi cijene, dakle put i smještaj ću zanemariti, govorimo o čistom postupku.
> 
> *ICSI:* 
> a) 1.000 € - Lijekovi (individualni su, ali nas su konkretno izišli toliko, a pod tim mislim na: gonale,  cetrotide, utrogestane, logest, elevit pronatal, i da napomenem nisam low responder.
> b) 2.100 € - Postupak u bolnici (konačan račun)
> c) 150 € - 3 ultrazvuka (svaki uzv izvan bolnice se plaća posebno po 50 €, a u bolnici se pridodaje računu)
> 
> *Ukupno: 3.250 € ili 6.360 KM ili 23.850 KN.*
> 
> Voljela bih kada bi se javio netko iz St, Cita, i iz Bahcecia sa informacijama o cijeni u ovoj ili sličnoj formi.


na stranici CITO imaju cijene

----------


## laky

> Potpisujem.
> 
> Ja sam lično tražila da mi sufinansiraju troškove u Pragu, a još sam imala i  preporuku dr Sibinčić za liiječenje van RS jer nam ona nije mogla pomoći i odbijena sam. Mogu im se obratiti nakon završenog postupka za refundaciju i to u iznosu koji plaćaju Medico S, ali nije sigurno da će nam odobriti, možda ako se potegne veza. A o lijekovima i putnim troškovima mogu samo sanjati. S tim što je kod nas dio lijekova, npr. Femara na A listi, tako da se može dobiti na recept besplatno, ali to opet zavisi kakvog imate porodičnog doktora.


gdje Femara na listi?

----------


## sos15

Na sajtu Fonda zdravstvenog osiguranja RS je objavljena lista lijekova koji idu na recept i za koje se ne plaća participacija, tzv lista A. Na toj listi je i femara. Na jednom sajtu sam pročitala i da utrogestan možemo dići na recept, pa se nadam da će nekome ove informacije poslužiti.

----------


## laky

sos tnx nisam u RS-u ali se lako prebacim  :Smile: )),bila sam 3 godine prijavljena u RS

----------


## krol

Utrogestan ide na recept...bar u RS

----------


## Brunaa

Imaju na stranici Cita cijene, ali i dalje postoje odstupanja od tog cjenika, pa bi voljela da se javi netko tko je bio u Citu svjež (*mostarka86* molim te javi se  :Kiss: )

----------


## Brunaa

Info: u Federaciji svaka županija ima svoju listu lijekova.

----------


## daddyakBda

Danas sam vidio u gradu Bahcecijev bilbord sa reklamom za EmbryoScope, te kako su prvi IVF lab u regiji koji ima taj uređaj.

----------


## mostarka86

> Imaju na stranici Cita cijene, ali i dalje postoje odstupanja od tog cjenika, pa bi voljela da se javi netko tko je bio u Citu svjež (*mostarka86* molim te javi se )


hej draga, mi smo ti plaćali postupak oba puta po 4000, jer nam je bila slaba reakcija na stimulaciju i bilo je 1 ili 2 js, tako da je dr.P bio fer i naplatio nam kao prirodnjak. inače, takav postupka, klasični ivf je 8 000 kn.
folikulometrija je bila uključena u cijenu, kao i injekcije volatarena ili čega već za vrijeme punkcije. 
jedino smo u Citu platiti 150 kn brevactide...
menpuri su po 150 kn
cetrotide 300 kn
ovitrelle 250 kn
femara 15 komada-600 kn
u prvom postupku smo potrošili 3 500 za lijekove, a u drugom postupku 2 000 kn.

----------


## sos15

Evo i mene sa dojmovima iz Sarajeva. Osoblje ljubazno, nema im se šta zamjeriti, Zaista su za preporučiti. Doktor spreman odgovoriti na sva naša pitanja. Ma, baš su super. Ali, uvijek, ima ono ali  !
Mi smo otišli puni nade jer su nam na prethodnom spermiogramu našli dva nepokretna spermatozoida, ali na ovom danas nam ništa nisu našli. I mm je dobio pregnyl da se boca, ali ćemo mi ponoviti spermiogram za koji dan jer ja trebam ponovo na ultrazvuk kad dobijem,pa ćemo usput i to ponoviti. Izgleda da nam ostaje nam mycrotese kao jedina nada.

----------


## 888

sos15 sta je pregnyl, jel to neka hormonska terapija?  a za mycrotesu treba li kakav poseban nalaz vadit, a što se tiče samog postupka jel se može isti dan kući i jel to kako neka vrsta operacije?  jel ćitala sam po forumima svak drugačije definira mycrotesu ?

----------


## rozalija

> sos15 sta je pregnyl, jel to neka hormonska terapija?  a za mycrotesu treba li kakav poseban nalaz vadit, a što se tiče samog postupka jel se može isti dan kući i jel to kako neka vrsta operacije?  jel ćitala sam po forumima svak drugačije definira mycrotesu ?


pregnyl je tkz. štoperica.

----------


## sos15

Pregnyl je kao što reče *[I]rozalija[I]* štoperica, a sad otkud to da je daju muškarcima, ne znam. Doktor je rekao da će pokušati s tim da mu podigne testosteron, jer je kod mm nizak. Vidjela sam na drugom forumu da je još nekima dao tu terapiju. Što se tiče nalaza, mi ssmo odnijeli sve naše nalaze koje smo spremili za biopsiju u Pragu, pa je doktor sve pregledao, iznenadio se šta smo sve odradili, čini mi se da je bilo i viška. Mi jedino još nismo odradili pregled kod ansteziologa, ali sad ga nisu ni tražili u Sarajevu. MycroTese jeste operacija, radi se u opštoj anesteziji i nakon par sati se ide kući, ali ako ste dalje, morate prenoćiti u Sarajevu jer se ne preporučuje dalje putovanje,a morate i doći sledeći dan na kontrolu.

----------


## 888

koliki je kod vas testosteron, i koja je cijena microtese. ja puno postavljam pitanja  :Smile: , pripremamo se ako nakon ove terapije što sad muž pije ne bude ništa ostaje nam microtesa i eventualno Prag.
al ovo sve ide puževim koracima, al biće dobro ako Bog da samo se ne treba predavat

----------


## sos15

Samo pitaj i ja uvijek imam nekih pitanja. Testosteron je kod mm 2,42 , a bio je prije i  niži. Cijena mycrotese je 2000 KM i u tu cijenu je uključeno zamrzavanje. U pragu je 1220 EUR, od toga 1100 EUR je mesa, a 120 EUR eventualno zamrzavanje. To je cijena za Pronatal. Nema predaje, ali da ide sporo -  ide.

----------


## anaitomi2

pozdrav svima
Evo da se i mi malo uključimo sa našim dojmovima iz Sarajeva.
Mi smo bili na konzultacijama prije nekih mj dana i zaista mogu reči da su dojmovi odlični od ljubaznosti svih koje smo tamo susreli pa do doktora koji je stvarno na prvu jako simpatičan i uzme si vremena za sva naša pitanja.
Mm je također prepisao Pregnyl ili kako ga u BIH nazivaju CHORIOMON 5000 . Prošlo je mj dana od kako uzimamo tu terapiju i sada smo radili kontrolu. Testosteron je bio prije uzimanja terapije negdje oko 7 znači ispod donje granice dok je sada 15,7   vrijednosti testosterona su( 9,9-27,8) doktor je jako zadovoljan terapijom i mi nastavljamo dalje te sljedeći mj ponovno kontrola testosterona....  Kad smo bili na konzultaciji doktor je rekao da mm mora uzimati tu terapiju sve  do dana operacij micro tese.. evo toliko od nas ukratko...

----------


## sos15

Jeste li radili kontrolni spermiogram na drugim konsultacijama? Gdje ste vadili testosteron, kod njih ili? Mi smo Pregnyl (ne Choriomon 5000) kupili kod njih za dve sedmice, ali smo sad našli na recept po 11,90 KM. Inače kod njih je 25 KM. Mi bi trebali prvi dan ciklusa opet kod njih na UZV i rekli su da tad mm treba odraditi još jedan spermiogram, ali meni ko za inat kasni. Teško mi je uskladiti i sam odlazak u Sarajevo sa poslom, a kamoli sa prvim danom ciklusa.

----------


## Brunaa

Na FB su objavili da im stiže i druga beba  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

> Imaju na stranici Cita cijene, ali i dalje postoje odstupanja od tog cjenika, pa bi voljela da se javi netko tko je bio u Citu svjež (*mostarka86* molim te javi se )


 evo da vam se javim sa svježim informacijama iz cita
  stimulirani postupaka Antagonist +Gonal F lijekovi oko 6.000KN (1.500 km)
 postupak,ICSI + TESSA/IMSI 6.000kn

Dakle sve skupa i postupak i tessa i lijekovi 12.000kn (3.000 km)

----------


## sos15

Jesi li sigurna za te cijene? Je li to nešto pojeftinilo? 
Na njihovom sajtu piše:
IVF+TESA/TESE+ICSI (bez lijekova) / Uključuje kriopohranu jajnih stanica 3 godine	11.000 kn.

----------


## pea

U Cita vam za pohvalu :Naklon:  stvarno manje naplate nego šta stoji u cjeniku,e sad ne znam 
jel to samo nama koje se liječimo odpočetka kod njih,pa nam možda izlaze u susret :neznam: 

Ja sam zadnji postupak s ljekovima platila malo više od 10 000 kn...

----------


## sos15

To je super! Ako je za sve ova cijena. to je povoljno. Još kad bi počeli zamrzavati spermiće. Ima li nade za to?

----------


## inaa

:Laughing: 


> U Cita vam za pohvalu stvarno manje naplate nego šta stoji u cjeniku,e sad ne znam 
> jel to samo nama koje se liječimo odpočetka kod njih,pa nam možda izlaze u susret
> 
> Ja sam zadnji postupak s ljekovima platila malo više od 10 000 kn...


i ja sam se to pitala.Zašto manje nego na cjeniku,ali se nisam usudila pitati...strah me da mi onda ne naplate po cjeniku :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

Nemoj pitati, bolje ne izazivaj  :Laughing: !

Je li vama planiraju raditi  punkciju?

----------


## inaa

sos 15 mi smo radili punkciju i transfer jedan šestostanični a jedan osmostanični. Ali nažalost beta je negativna.Dr. je bio uvjeran da će sve biti ok ali eto...nije. Ja sam to malo teže podnijela jer me sve podsjetilo na moga anđela,trudnoću,porod i sve ostalo. Vjerovatno, psihički,ipak malo prerano za postupak.
Sada se tješim,prvi postupak ništa,drugi trudnoća,pa će sa nastaviti niz i sljedeći put opet trudnoća...-)...nadam se. 
Sljedeći postupak planiram na jesen.Nešto gledam ovu sarajevsku kliniku,ali mi se ipak čini malo preskupa u odnosu na CITO. Ne sumnjam u sposobnost,ali...
 Do kuda si ti došla?

----------


## sos15

Nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješan!
Mi smo još na početku, ako se to može tako nazvati. Punkcijom ništa nije pronađeno, onda na jednom spermiogramu nađeno dva nepokretna spermatozoida, ali nismo imali mogućnost zamrnuti. Sad smo se odlučili za Sarajevo, jeste skupo,ali ako slučajno nešto nađu možemo zamrznuti. MM sad prima injekcije Pregnyl, ako od toga ne bude efekta ostaje nam mycroTese kao jedina nada. Razmišljali smo o Citu, ali kad nemaju mogućnost zamrzavanja, a ne rade ni mycroTese.

----------


## Brunaa

> evo da vam se javim sa svježim informacijama iz cita
>   stimulirani postupaka Antagonist +Gonal F lijekovi oko 6.000KN (1.500 km)
>  postupak,ICSI + TESSA/IMSI 6.000kn
> 
> Dakle sve skupa i postupak i tessa i lijekovi 12.000kn (3.000 km)


U odnosu na Maribor, a i Bahceci, ovo je prepovoljno...

----------


## inaa

:Laughing: 


> Nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješan!
> Mi smo još na početku, ako se to može tako nazvati. Punkcijom ništa nije pronađeno, onda na jednom spermiogramu nađeno dva nepokretna spermatozoida, ali nismo imali mogućnost zamrnuti. Sad smo se odlučili za Sarajevo, jeste skupo,ali ako slučajno nešto nađu možemo zamrznuti. MM sad prima injekcije Pregnyl, ako od toga ne bude efekta ostaje nam mycroTese kao jedina nada. Razmišljali smo o Citu, ali kad nemaju mogućnost zamrzavanja, a ne rade ni mycroTese.


Želim vam puuuuuuno sreće 
Da u splitu rade samo običnu punkciju i tesu. Kod mm je održana spermatogeneza desno,i uredan FSH,tako da uvijek nađu spermija i za imsi,dakle ima za odabrati one "najljepše". Samo u ejakulatu nije nađeno ništa.tako da u splitu uopće nismoni radili spermiogram nikad.Odmah išli na bockanje. Mada se i ja ponekad pitam bi li bilo lakše za mmm da mogu nešto zamrznuti,da ga ne bockaju svaki put.A dr.P kaže u svom stilu,nije ti žao sebe što te bodem onom velikom iglom,neka i on nešto pretrpi :Laughing: 
A ja stvarno ne osjetim ništa pretjerano i nije me strah punkcije.One dvije injekcije što dobijem su mi sasvim dovoljne.

----------


## sos15

Nije meni žao da njega bodu  :Laughing: ! Pa bošće i mene ako Bog da. Meni je problem što punkcijom nije ništa nađeno, pa mi žao da odradim pripremu i punkciju, a kod njega ne nađu ništa. S druge strane, kad vidim koliko je jeftinije u Citu pokušala bih i to, ali naš visok FSH i nizak Inhibib B ne obeććavaju ništa.

----------


## 888

inaa,  mi smo bili na Citu prije 2 godine.  Radili su mužu punkciju ali nisu ništa našli, a svi su mu nalazi ok , genetski sve ok                                                                            A osoblje je super pogotovo dr. Romac
jesu li kod vas od prvog puta našli spermije, ne razumim ovo što si napisala "održana spermatogeneza desno"?

----------


## anaši1507

Cure Bahceci napokon ima i svoju službenu stranicu: www.bahceci.ba 
 :Klap:

----------


## anaitomi2

SOS kontrolu testosteroona smo radili kod njih i sad nakon mj dana terapije u Zg. spermiogram smo radili vise puta ali sad od kada uzimamo terapiju jos ne radicemo nako 2 mj od kad uzimamo terapiju! Kod nas je sada veliki problem sto na trzistu vise nema Choriomona dolazi tek u 9 mj a mi imamo jos za jednu sedmicu! Al koliko ja znam Choriomon i pregnyl su isto samo drugi naziv. Danas cu zvati kliniku da cujem sta ce mi reci ! a tebe bi zamolili da mi kazes gdje ima za kupit taj Pregnyl i da li ga ja iz Hrv mogu dobiti po toj cijeni koju si napisala ! Hvala puno

----------


## sos15

> SOS kontrolu testosteroona smo radili kod njih i sad nakon mj dana terapije u Zg. spermiogram smo radili vise puta ali sad od kada uzimamo terapiju jos ne radicemo nako 2 mj od kad uzimamo terapiju! Kod nas je sada veliki problem sto na trzistu vise nema Choriomona dolazi tek u 9 mj a mi imamo jos za jednu sedmicu! Al koliko ja znam Choriomon i pregnyl su isto samo drugi naziv. Danas cu zvati kliniku da cujem sta ce mi reci ! a tebe bi zamolili da mi kazes gdje ima za kupit taj Pregnyl i da li ga ja iz Hrv mogu dobiti po toj cijeni koju si napisala ! Hvala puno


Mi ćemo u utorak ponovo u Sarajevo,pa ćemo vidjeti šta će nam oni reći. Što se tiče pregnyla po onoj cijeni ga trenutno nema (ja kupila dvije poslednje), ali će mi u ponedeljak javiti mogu li nabaviti još, ako mognu, mogu ti ja poslati ako nisi daleko. U BL sam našla po cijeni od 30 KM Pregnyl, a u Bahcece je 25 KM. Našla sam  Choroimon 5000 u BL po 16,90 KM, u apoteci su mi rekli da je to isti sastav samo naziv drugačiji, pa ne znam  da li da pređemo na to ako ne mognu naručiti Pregnyl po ovoj cijeni?

----------


## Maki0606

Drage moje,redovno pratim šta pišete novoga o Bahceci klinici i svemu,ukratko mm ima azoospermiju,radili punkciju i cito nije nadjeno ništa. Hormoni ok,ultrazvuk isto,bakterije nema. A sad bi mi posle nekih čajeva otisli u Sa pa me zanima dal za tu micro Tesu treba još koji nalaz. Nama niko nije rekao da vadimo ihibin B,microdelecy,kariogram to sam sve čula od vas ovdje  :Wink:  Eto toliko od mene  :Wink:

----------


## anaitomi2

Molim te da mi za sada samo posaljes broj od te apoteke gdje si našla choriomon mi imamo još samo jednu dozu  čudi me da u BL ima jer kad sam zvala apoteke u Sarajevu rekli mi da ga nigdje nema i da dolazi tek u 9mj ! Hvala puno

----------


## sos15

anaitomi2


poslala sam ti pp

----------


## sos15

> Drage moje,redovno pratim šta pišete novoga o Bahceci klinici i svemu,ukratko mm ima azoospermiju,radili punkciju i cito nije nadjeno ništa. Hormoni ok,ultrazvuk isto,bakterije nema. A sad bi mi posle nekih čajeva otisli u Sa pa me zanima dal za tu micro Tesu treba još koji nalaz. Nama niko nije rekao da vadimo ihibin B,microdelecy,kariogram to sam sve čula od vas ovdje  Eto toliko od mene


Sad sam tek primjetila tvoj post. Što se tiče nalaza, većina nas je upravo preko foruma saznala šta sve treba odraditi. Mi smo se pripremali za biopsiju u Pragu, pa smo već sve pripremili nalaze. Doktor nas je u Sa pohvalio kako smo sve pripremili  :Yes: , tako da nam ništa nije rekao da dodatno uradimo, mada ja sad mislim opet mm poslati da vadi fsh, testosteron i inhbin b, da vidimo ima li promjena. Mislim da je jako bitno da se odradi kariogram i mikrodelecije, jer nažalost ako to nije dobro, ne znam koliko ima svrhe ići na mycrotese. Ako već planirate ići u Sa, možda da ponesete sve nalaze koje imate i da vidite s doktorom šta još treba odraditi. Sretno!

----------


## Anavim

Ja se spremam u Češku ali neću u Prag već u Češke Budejovice na kliniku PRONATAL Repro,to je takodje dio PRONATAL koju vodi DOCDr. Mardešić,ali je bliže,imaju dovoljno termina,ne mora se dugo čekati a i jeftiniju su.Znam i neke parove kojima je bilo uspješno iz prve,oni su mi i preporučili.

----------


## anaši1507

da li možda netko zna koliko se u Sarajevu plaća kontinuirani monitoring embrija?? i koliko dođe PGD(predimplatacijska genetska dijagnostika) metoda??

----------


## 888

poslala sam meil dr.Emri u Bahceci, sarajevo.  ja mu ljepo napisala nalaz muža ion mi odgovorio da napravimo : analizu Y delecije i kariotip.
i tek onda vidit hoće li se radit micro tesa
gdje je ove nalaze naj bolje raditi i gdje je najpovoljnije
ja zvala u sarajevo u jedan labaratori rekli mi nalaz microtese 1 500 KM

----------


## sos15

Ja sam kariogram radila u državnoj bolnici i nisam ništa platila, a za mikrodelecije smo slali uzorak u Beograd i izašlo nas je 9000 dinara, mislim da je to oko 180 KM u Helix labu, uzorak možeš poslati poštom, mislim da je kariogram jeftiniji, isto možeš uzorak slati poštom. Čula sam da rade i u Bahceci, ali nisam sigurna za cijenu, možeš ih nazvati. Sad je otvoren i Konzilijum u Banja Luci i kod njih se radi kariogram i mikrodelecije.

----------


## 888

ok, hvala ti sos15

----------


## Maki0606

Sos 15 hvala ti na odgovoru. Ipak ću ja prije nego i odemo za Sarajevo vidjeti da mm uradi microdelicije i kariogram. A mene sada zanima gdje ja to mogu odraditi u Hrvatskoj da se plati jer mm nema zdrastveno ispao je iz sustava.

----------


## sos15

Nema na čemu! Ne znam gdje možeš odraditi nalaze u Hrvatskoj, ali bi ti preporučila da odeš na temu azoostatistika, tamo su cure iz Hrvatske pisale gdje su radile. E sad ako ti bude skupo, imaš opciju Sarajeva (Bahcece) ili da šalješ nalaz u Beograd brzom poštom. Meni je npr. inhibib b u Zagrebu bio preskup, u Labor centru su mi tražili 280 kn za test i 1100 kuna za prevoz uzorka jer se šalje za Njemačku. To je ukupno oko 345 KM, a ja u BL platila 40 KM. Zato ti je moj savjet da se dobro raspitaš oko cijena.

----------


## 888

anavim, kad ste planirali ić.  želim vam svu sreću.  Žnaš li oko prilike koliko će vam trebat novca za postupak, vjerovatno se prvi put ide samo na kozultacije i pregled?

----------


## 888

anavim, šta trebate nosit sve od nalaza? jel vam treba nalaz microdelecija i kariotip?

----------


## Anavim

najbolje je imati sa sobom krvne grupe,serologiju tj.test krvi za spolno prenosne bolesti,ali i ako nemate,sve oni urade.i da znate,ima puno stvari koje su jeftinije od Sarajeva npr.spermiogram je 25€,SA 100,- km,pa izračunajte.Najbolje je da se obratite direktno gosp. Ljiljana Škorić,veoma je ljubazna,maximalno pomaže,od prvog dana je sa vama u svemu.Reći će vam sve,cijene,šta i kako dalje. E-mail gospodje Ljiljane je repro@pronatalrepro.cz ,ona je iz BiH
Ja sam je kontaktirala,mislim da je bilo u ponedeljak prosle sedmice,a imam vec termin sad u ponedeljak...haj drzite mi fige.

----------


## sos15

Sretno Anavim, nadam se da će biti uspješno!

----------


## Anavim

Hvala puno...

----------


## 888

anavim,  želim ti puno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Anavim sretno, javljaj nam se i dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Anavim

Dragi moji,vratila sam se a o utiscima da i ne govorim.Još mi se nije desilo da neko, na način kao što tamo rade,pristupa pacijentu.Sve je na extra nivou,recepcija,sestre,doktor,gdja.Škorić,svi su super.Bili smo tamo 2 sata,imali smo milion pitanja,na sve nam je odgovoreno sa osmjehom, prevodilac se od vas ne odvaja ni na trenutak,no comment stvarno.Kad smo završili sa konsultacijama (100,- €),onda smo riješavali papire jer smo se odlučili za program poklonjenih spermija,počećemo već od moje slijedeće menstruacije.To košta 2 950,-€,u cijeni su i lijekovi za stimulaciju. Sve to otprilike košta oko 3 300,-€,zavisi hoće li i koliko biti embriona za zamrzavanje (200,-€), a darovana sperma košta isto.Pitala sam koliko košta i vlastiti IVF,isto kao i ovo naše s tim naravno što ne plaćate darovane sperme. :Smile:

----------


## anaši1507

Anavim, jedno pitanje, zar nisu konzultacije besplate u Bahceci? jer ako sam dobro shvatila ti si napisala konzultacije 100 EUR???? i zar oni rade donaciju spermija???

----------


## aboni76

> Anavim, jedno pitanje, zar nisu konzultacije besplate u Bahceci? jer ako sam dobro shvatila ti si napisala konzultacije 100 EUR???? i zar oni rade donaciju spermija???


Anaši, ona je išla u Prag

----------


## 888

anavim, baš se radujem što krećete u postupak i sve će to proći dobro :Smile: 
drago mi je zbog tebe a i zbog nas kojima je svaka informacija zlata vrijedna, možda se i mi odlučimo kao i vi dogodine zaputit u prag
ja ću ti sad postavljat masu pitanja , pošto me sve zanima , sorry  :Smile: 
jel kod tvog muža neopstruktivna azoospermija?  jeste li vi radili micro tesu? i znate li koliko košta u Pragu, čini mi se da su u Pragu povoljnije cijene nego u  Bahceciju?

----------


## 888

anavim, baš se radujem što krećete u postupak i sve će to proći dobro :Smile: 
drago mi je zbog tebe a i zbog nas kojima je svaka informacija zlata vrijedna, možda se i mi odlučimo kao i vi dogodine zaputit u prag
ja ću ti sad postavljat masu pitanja , pošto me sve zanima , sorry  :Smile: 
jel kod tvog muža neopstruktivna azoospermija?  jeste li vi radili micro tesu? i znate li koliko košta u Pragu, čini mi se da su u Pragu povoljnije cijene nego u  Bahceciju? šta ste nosili sve od nalaza,  da li je potreban kariogram i microdelecija

----------


## Anavim

Ja sam bila u Češkim Budejovicama na klinici PRONATAL Repro,to je klinika koja je dio Sanatorijum PRONATAL Prag.

----------


## Rominka

Anavim, javi nam se i na Češki pdf pa nam malo tamo napiši kako je to išlo..da li traže konzultacije (ili se može puem maila), cijene, koliko se ostaje, kako se odradjuje postupak...dojmove...i nadamo se plusiću za dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Anavim

Kod mog muža je azoospermija,a radili smo i MESA-TESE,nije bio nijedan spermij.Što se tiče cijena,to je istina,a ovdje gdje smo mi je još za nijansu jeftinije nego u Pragu,znate kako to hoda,glavni grad je uvijek u svemu skuplji.

----------


## Rominka

Anavim, s kime se moze kontaktirati, imaju li neki cjenik, inzistiraju li na dolasku na konzultacije?

----------


## Anavim

Imaju cijenik za sve.Kontaktujte gospodju Ljiljanu Škorić na tel.00420 606 512 058 ili na e-mail repro@pronatalrepro.cz
Sve će vam objasniti do detalja.Konsultacije se preporučuju,bez njih nije moguće prvi put.

----------


## Anavim

za vikend idemo opet u češku,u ponedeljak imam zakazan ultrazvuk pa će biti punkcija´,mislim iduće sedmice,pa prenos embrija.Nadam se da će sve biti ok.

----------


## sos15

> za vikend idemo opet u češku,u ponedeljak imam zakazan ultrazvuk pa će biti punkcija´,mislim iduće sedmice,pa prenos embrija.Nadam se da će sve biti ok.


Sretno! Da nam se javiš s dobrim vjestima! :Very Happy:

----------


## Anavim

Hvala puno,puno... :Grin:

----------


## anaši1507

Pozdrav curke, nije me bilo duže vrijeme, a u međuvremenu smo bili na konzultacijama u Bahceci i dr. je rekao da još trebamo napraviti kariogram za oboje i sa tim nalazom javiti se doktoru. Uglavnom jako smo zadovoljni, također je rekao da on ima praksu, ako u prvom postupku ne dobijemo oko 10 embrija da nebi išao na transfer nego bi ih zamrznuo i čekao otprilike taj broj embrija kako bi mogao napraviti najboji izbor, meni je to glupo ali što je tu je..

----------


## laky

> Pozdrav curke, nije me bilo duže vrijeme, a u međuvremenu smo bili na konzultacijama u Bahceci i dr. je rekao da još trebamo napraviti kariogram za oboje i sa tim nalazom javiti se doktoru. Uglavnom jako smo zadovoljni, također je rekao da on ima praksu, ako u prvom postupku ne dobijemo oko 10 embrija da nebi išao na transfer nego bi ih zamrznuo i čekao otprilike taj broj embrija kako bi mogao napraviti najboji izbor, meni je to glupo ali što je tu je..


iskreno skroz bzzv sta se 2 puta ili vise filati hormonima da se dobije 10 embrija? Ti plaćas i tvoj je izbor sta ćes a on tako očito pokusava postići bolje rezultate u postotcima

----------


## anaši1507

> iskreno skroz bzzv sta se 2 puta ili vise filati hormonima da se dobije 10 embrija? Ti plaćas i tvoj je izbor sta ćes a on tako očito pokusava postići bolje rezultate u postotcima


i meni je to jako glupo, ali ako mi to daje veće šanse za uspjeh.....probat ću i to....ali još ću ja njega malo istlačiti preko mail-a zašto moramo čekati brojku od 10 embrija...čitala sam na drugim forumima cure bi dobile po 3 -4 embrija i radio je transfer, tako da ne znam zašto je meni rekao 10 embrija, a naravno kad sam bila tamo zaboravila sam ga pitati zašto čekati 10 embrija  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Brunaa

> Pozdrav curke, nije me bilo duže vrijeme, a u međuvremenu smo bili na konzultacijama u Bahceci i dr. je rekao da još trebamo napraviti kariogram za oboje i sa tim nalazom javiti se doktoru. Uglavnom jako smo zadovoljni, također je rekao da on ima praksu, ako u prvom postupku ne dobijemo oko 10 embrija da nebi išao na transfer nego bi ih zamrznuo i čekao otprilike taj broj embrija kako bi mogao napraviti najboji izbor, meni je to glupo ali što je tu je..


Za nepovjerovati, iskreno iz revolta ne bih pristala na to. Šta sve moramo proći i onda da još netko kalkulira sa tvojom sudbinom, strašno! 

*anaši1507* sretno!  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## laky

> i meni je to jako glupo, ali ako mi to daje veće šanse za uspjeh.....probat ću i to....ali još ću ja njega malo istlačiti preko mail-a zašto moramo čekati brojku od 10 embrija...čitala sam na drugim forumima cure bi dobile po 3 -4 embrija i radio je transfer, tako da ne znam zašto je meni rekao 10 embrija, a naravno kad sam bila tamo zaboravila sam ga pitati zašto čekati 10 embrija


samo tjeraj svoje pitaj i uvjetuj ako treba i medije angaziramo,kojih 10 embrija pa ima cura koje sa full stimulacijom dobiju 3 JS i 1-2 se oplode sta bi trebale proći 5 stimulacija da dobiju tih 10 embrija

----------


## amani27

Pozdrav djevojke.Ja sam iz Sarajeva i bila sam u postupku na klinici Bahceci,ja sam prezadovoljna sa dr.Enverom i kompletnim osobljem.Dr.je veoma profesionalan i odgovoran prema svojim pacijentkinjama,to mogu potvrditi sve djevojke koje su na drugom forumu RR.Mene su tokom stimulacije i poslije punkcije non stop zvali i pitali kako sam, jer je kod mene na zalost doslo do HS.Poznajem mnogo zena koje su imale jako mali br.JS pa im dr.nije trazio da ponovo idu u postupak da bi imale tih 10 embriona.Zaista neznam zasto je to rekao Anaši i ona je prva od djevojaka kojoj je to rekao.Ma kako god bilo Anaši ipak ti nazovi dr. i pitaj ga zasto ti je to rekao.Zelim ti mnogo srece i da sto prije rijesis taj nesporazum.Ostalim zenama koje se trude da postanu majke od srca to zelim.

----------


## Anavim

cao svima,juče su mi radili embriotransfer,kuci se vracamo sutra jer nije preporucljivo isti ili naredni dan putovati.Imala sam 6 embriona za zamrzavanje,super,ako sad ne bude uspjesno,imamo i za slijedeci pokusaj.Za dvije nedelje cu uraditi beta HCG,drzite mi molim vas palčeve.Osjecam se super...haj volim vas sviju :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

Anavim sretno! Možeš li molim te malo opisati svoj postupak (stimulirani, polustimulirani, broj jajnih stanica...), i koja je vaša dijagnoza?

----------


## Brunaa

> cao svima,juče su mi radili embriotransfer,kuci se vracamo sutra jer nije preporucljivo isti ili naredni dan putovati.Imala sam 6 embriona za zamrzavanje,super,ako sad ne bude uspjesno,imamo i za slijedeci pokusaj.Za dvije nedelje cu uraditi beta HCG,drzite mi molim vas palčeve.Osjecam se super...haj volim vas sviju


Jao, ja sam mislila da si u postupku u Bahceci-u...

----------


## coolerica

> ... također je rekao da on ima praksu, ako u prvom postupku ne dobijemo oko 10 embrija da nebi išao na transfer nego bi ih zamrznuo i čekao otprilike taj broj embrija kako bi mogao napraviti najboji izbor, meni je to glupo ali što je tu je..


Već mi je satima ovo na pameti i koliko god razmišljala nema mi nikakvog smisla..ovo bi bio i te kakav deal breaker za mene

----------


## sos15

Anavim, sretno i da nam za 10-ak dana javiš dobre vijesti da se zajedno radujemo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anaši, ima li šta novo? Jesi li pitala doktora vezano za broj embiona? Meni je čudno da ti je to rekao. Ja sam bila dva puta kod njega i nijednom mi nije spomenuo koliko bi trebalo biti embrija. E sad, možda i zato što se mi spremamo za micro tese, pa se ne možemo puno ni nadati. Meni i jedan da bude , ja bi bila zadovoljna.

----------


## Brunaa

Drage Banjalučanke (ako vas ima ovdje) i svi ostali kojima je blizu, Bahceci 14.09.12. u 19:00h organizira 

_Informativni sastanak o najnovijim dostignućima u liječenju muške i ženske neplodnosti._ 

Sudjelovati mogu svi koji su zainteresirani. Mjesto događaja je BKC Tuzla (plava sala), a predvodi Dr. Ali Enver Kurt.

----------


## Brunaa

Ispravka netočnog navoda  :Smile: 
Milsim na Tuzlu, a spominjem Banja Luku...

----------


## Anavim

:Very Happy:  ajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, imam beta HCG 1254  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

> ajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, imam beta HCG 1254



Super! Čestitam od srca! Pa, to je prava beturina :Klap:

----------


## Brunaa

> ajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, imam beta HCG 1254


 :Very Happy:  bravo za *anavim* i Bahceci!

----------


## sos15

Mala ispravka,

Anavim je radila u Češkoj IVF, ali u svako slučaju bravo za nju.

----------


## Anavim

Hvala,hvala puno.

----------


## Anavim

Tačno SOS15, ja sam bila u Češkoj, prvi put i uspjelo je... :Very Happy:

----------


## 888

Anavim čestitam  :Smile: , da dobro prođe svi 9 mjeseci i da rodiš živu i zdravu bebicu

----------


## 888

ne moj napuštat forume  :Smile: ...ti si nam  sad izvor informacija

----------


## Brunaa

> Mala ispravka,
> 
> Anavim je radila u Češkoj IVF, ali u svako slučaju bravo za nju.


Sory, previdjela sam. Čestitke svejedno idu...

----------


## Anavim

hvala

----------


## rozalija

> ajajajajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, imam beta HCG 1254


Čestitam na prekrasnoj beti, mogli bi tu biti duplići.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Anavim

hvala,po ovom nalazu mogle bi biti dvojke,ali kako su mi rekli na klinici kada sam zvala da kažem rezultat testa,to ne mora da znači i da je sada najvažnije da se za 14 dana vide na ultrazvuku otkucaji i da se poslije sacuva trudnoca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anavim

E to je baš glupo,ne može biti gluplje. Kako može očekivati ili čekati 10 embriona kada se ne može znati unaprijed ni koliko će se oploditi,kako će se razvijati itd.Druga glupost je ne prenijeti svježe embrione ako su se već razvili,veća je vjerojatnoća da će uspjeti....svašta!

----------


## Anavim

Kad sam ja bila u Češkoj,bila je tamo i jedna žena iz Njemačke,imala je 22 jajne ćelije nakon stimulacije...mislim da to puno zavisi i od toga kako vas stimuliraju.Ja sam imala 13 a zrelih je bilo 9.


> samo tjeraj svoje pitaj i uvjetuj ako treba i medije angaziramo,kojih 10 embrija pa ima cura koje sa full stimulacijom dobiju 3 JS i 1-2 se oplode sta bi trebale proći 5 stimulacija da dobiju tih 10 embrija

----------


## Brunaa

Cure iz Bahcecia *kakve su preporuke ove poliklinike nakon transfera u pogledu (ne)mirovanja?*

----------


## laky

Evo odgovora ZZO na upit o refundiranju MPO ili davanju uputnice za pacjentice iz BIH.Ukratko do 37.godina imate pravo
http://public.fotki.com/MARYLU09/my-first-album/

----------


## laky

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...mkkoyFLDGi79hC

vidim da jednom paru koji bi svoj postupak pristali medijski propratiti nude besplatan postupak

----------


## rozalija

Cure koje imate manje od 37 godina i koje živite u hercegovačko-neretvanskom kantonu i spremate se na postupak, šaljite papire na zavod za zdravstveno imate pravo na refundaciju.Papiri idu na komisiju koja odobrava(ili ne) vaš zahtijev ali u svakom slučaju vrijedi pokušati. Pozovite se na odluku o osnovnom paketu zdravstvenih usluga na član X stav 1. aleja 13.

----------


## laky

> Cure koje imate manje od 37 godina i koje živite u hercegovačko-neretvanskom kantonu i spremate se na postupak, šaljite papire na zavod za zdravstveno imate pravo na refundaciju.Papiri idu na komisiju koja odobrava(ili ne) vaš zahtijev ali u svakom slučaju vrijedi pokušati. Pozovite se na odluku o osnovnom paketu zdravstvenih usluga na član X stav 1. aleja 13.


potpis ako nekome treba odgovor ZZO nek salje mail na pp da posaljem

----------


## mostarka86

a herke moje, da li možeš birati kliniku, ili ti oni određuju?
i da li mi same platimo postupak, sačuvamo račune, pa onda refundiraju, ili prije postupka šaljemo zahtjev, pa oni se dogovore sa klinikom kada bude odobreno?
joj, to bi bilo odlično!!!

----------


## rozalija

> a herke moje, da li možeš birati kliniku, ili ti oni određuju?
> i da li mi same platimo postupak, sačuvamo račune, pa onda refundiraju, ili prije postupka šaljemo zahtjev, pa oni se dogovore sa klinikom kada bude odobreno?
> joj, to bi bilo odlično!!!


ti sada prikupi paire sa dijagnozama i svim što si do sada radila i napravi jednu zamolbu za refundiranjem troškova sa naznakom da do sada nisi tražila bilo kakvu refundaciju i da imaš manje od 37 godina i uputi na zavod. Poslije kada spremiš papire zovni ih pa pitaj jel to sve kompletno što si dostavila. Onda oni šalju tvoje papire na komisiju koja će odlučiti da li će se izvršiti refundacija ili ne. Ja sam dobila informaciju da refundiraju ako se i sam odlučiš lječiti u nekoj klinici, bitno je samo ocjena komisije da je paru potrebno lječenje.

Sretno!!!
U svakom slučaju kontaktiraj laky pa će ona dati podrobnije informacije šta treba spremiti za zavod.

----------


## tuzna

evo.02.10.  bila je jos jedna pozitivna beta nakon VTO u Bahceci. 
meni to jako mnogo znaci,jer i mi planiramo na micro tamo.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## little ivy

lijepo je čut pozitivne vijesti iz Bahceci  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

tuzna, zelim ti sreću.  :Heart:

----------


## amani27

> evo.02.10.  bila je jos jedna pozitivna beta nakon VTO u Bahceci. 
> meni to jako mnogo znaci,jer i mi planiramo na micro tamo.
> 
>  svima


pozdrav tuzna,ja sam trudnica iz klinike Bahceci,uspjela mi je prva VTO(ICSI)
i to mi je radjen FET,jer sam imala malih problema zbog kojih je odgodjen transfer sa svjezim embrijima.I eto hB uspjeli smo,ja imam samo rijeci hvale za ovu kliniku.Tebi zelim mnogo srece u postupku i da sto prije budes mamica.

----------


## anaši1507

Draga. Amani27 iskrene cestitke,pratim te i na drugom forumu,jako sam sretna zbog tvoje trudnoće

----------


## Brunaa

> pozdrav tuzna,ja sam trudnica iz klinike Bahceci,uspjela mi je prva VTO(ICSI)
> i to mi je radjen FET,jer sam imala malih problema zbog kojih je odgodjen transfer sa svjezim embrijima.I eto hB uspjeli smo,ja imam samo rijeci hvale za ovu kliniku.Tebi zelim mnogo srece u postupku i da sto prije budes mamica.


*amani27* čestitam i neka bude školski do kraja!

----------


## nela 86

zna li neko kada dr emre dolazi u bahceci i kada ce poceti da rade micro tese?

----------


## sos15

> zna li neko kada dr emre dolazi u bahceci i kada ce poceti da rade micro tese?


Meni su rekli krajem oktobra ili početkom novembra dolazi i tada će raditi i micro tese.

Nadam se da nas neće iznevjeriti.

----------


## Anavim

čuju se otkucaji na dvije strane .... :Klap:

----------


## Brunaa

> čuju se otkucaji na dvije strane ....


 :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

> čuju se otkucaji na dvije strane ....



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
za dva mala srčeka!!

----------


## Melilica

Evo i mene...

----------


## tuzna

> tuzna, zelim ti sreću.


Mojca, :Love:

----------


## anaši1507

ima li kakvih novosti vezano za kliniku??

----------


## sabas

drage saborke danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji stanje zadovoljavajuce po 5 komada na obje strane, ja sam nedavno imala neuspjesan postupak  :Sad:  ali idemo dalje Dr mi je predlozio tvz skupljanje zlatnih jaja (embrija) vec imam tri pingvina iz proslog postupka idemo po jos Kada prikupim 8 do 10 embrija radice se odabir najboljih ovo je idealno za nas slucaj jer ce se raditi samo jedan PGD postupak Los spermiogram (oligoastenozoospermija  kariogram i delecije hormoni ok) , a ja imam inverziju na 9 hromosomu 46 xy 9 inv(p1g1) sto kod plodnih parova (i 39 godina :Smile: i ne stvara probleme medjutim kod nekih stvara ocito i kod mene Inace inverzija 9 hormosoma nije u pitanju bolest samo embrij sa tom inverzijom sprecava implantaciju (do sada 2 postupka sa blastama nije uspjelo i jednom trodnevne) i ako beta bude pozitivna velika je vjerovatnoca spontanog u prvom tromjesecju. A sto se tice klinike i kadra opreme sve 10ke izlaze mi u susret sto se tice mojih pregleda da budu u jutranjim satima i tako da izostanak sa posla j sveden na minumum.

----------


## sos15

Sabas,

samo da ti poželim sreću i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni. Ova tema je slabije posjećena, jer se većinom okupljamo na temi azoostatistika.

----------


## Brunaa

> Ova tema je slabije posjećena, jer se većinom okupljamo na temi azoostatistika.


Ovo nije dobro. Redovno pratim ovu temu na kojoj informacije dolaze na kapaljku. Da *sos15* nije napisala prethodni post ne bih ni saznala neke informacije vezane za Bahceci. Nemamo veze sa azoo, a upravo na toj temi smo saznali ono što nas zanima (generalije vezane za konzultacije i dolaske doktora) i vidim da je tema "azoo statistika" tema na kojoj se redovito ažuriraju informacije u svezi Bahceci-a???  :Confused:

----------


## sos15

Evo, ja ću ukratko napisati. Što se tiče IVF čini mi se da je postupak uspješnosti prilično dobar. Utisci su pozitivni, velika većina ih je zadovoljna  (uvijek se nađe neko kome nešto ne odgovara, ali to je sasvim normalno). Trenutno je najaktuelnije to da krajem mjeseca dolazi dr Emre (urolog), pa svi koji se bore sa muškim sterilitetom pokušavaju doći do termina za konsultacije i micro tese. Mi smo već tri puta bili u Bahceci i mogu samo pohvaliti ljubaznost osobolja i doktora Ali Envera Kurta. Meni jedino malo smeta što mi se ne jave uvijek po dogovoru, ali to pravdam gužvom. Naime, u petak su mi rekli da će mi u toku dana ili sutradan javiti tačan termin micro tese i nalaze koje trebamo pripremiti, ali poziva nije bilo. U ponedjeljak ću ja njih zvati. Ako nekoga nešto posebno interesuje (cijene, pretrage...) neka postavi pitanje, a mi ćemo ako znamo rado odgovoriti. Iskreno, s obzirom da nisam vidjela da iko postavlja pitanja na ovoj temi, nisam se ni sjetila ovdje javljati novosti.

Sad ću ja postaviti pitanje za djevojke iz Sarajeva, mada ima i tema Smještaj u Sarajevu, zna li neko za povoljan, ali opet pristojan smještaj u Hadžićima ili Ilidži?

----------


## aboni76

Sos je sve lijepo napisala, ja nemam šta dodati, osim da poželim Sabas puno sreće i da ovaj put bude uspješan!

----------


## Brunaa

*soso15* hvala na sažetim informacijama. mene zanima koje pretrage okvirno traže za stimulirani IVF? naravno to varira i od dijagnoze, al ono okvirno.
Za uspješnost sam čula sa svih strana sve pohvale, mi se spremamo otići na konzultacije. Tko bude na konzultacijama, dr. Emre ili netko drugi? Kod MM je dijagnoza _oligoasthenoteratozoospermia_. I koliko se čeka na njih?

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče konsultacija, to obavlja dr Ali Enver Kurt (ginekolog) - on je stalno u Sarajevu, a dr Emre (urolog) će povremeno dolaziti. Nalaze  sam imala sve jer smo mi već imali termin za Prag kad se otvorila Bahceci, pa nam ništa dodatno nije tražio, ali čini mi se da su cure pisale da je trebalo ono osnovno KKS, spolni hormoni, za spolne bolesti, rubela, hormoni štitne, papa i brisevi. Bitno je da poneseš sve nalaze, ma koliko bili stari i čak i one koje se ne odnose na IVF, npr. ako si imala kakvu operaciju i to ponesi. Mi smo nosili i nalaze jetrenih proba, mada ne znam je li to traže. Kariogram i mikrodelecije čini mi se da kod svih parova traže.
Na konsultacije nisam čekala ni jednom duže od sedam dana i izlaze u susret oko termina. Mi smo dobijali termin subotom zbog posla.

----------


## Brunaa

Jel zna tko do kada popodne radi klinika preko tjedna?

----------


## aboni76

Mislim da rade do 17,30, koliko se sjećam tako je bilo na početku rada klinike, možda je sada drugačije. Mislim da se možeš s njima i dogovoriti, da te prime i van radnog vremena, meni su jednom prilikom to rekli, ali ti je najbolje da nazoveš i dogovoriš. Mislim da subotom rade od 9-14 sati.

----------


## dita1602

SOS15 probaj na internetu pogledati stranice ovih hotela, ne bi trebali biti skupi:Banana City  , hotel Alem, hotel Imzit ...

----------


## sos15

Hvala dita1602

----------


## Brunaa

*aboni76* hvala ti!

----------


## mikasa

Pozdrav svima.. Ja sam nova ovdje, iako vas citam i pratim vec duze vrijeme gdje sam na kraju odlucila da se registrujem i postanem dio vase price, koja sigurno moze jako puno da pomogne.. sto bi se reklo ne znas dok te ne zadesi  :Smile:  Iz Sarajeva sam.. pokusacu da vam odgovorim na onu temu o smjestaju u Sa.. S obzirom da sam turisticki radnik, imam dobra poznastva sa hotelima na Ilidzi ,gdje mogu srediti dosta nize cijene od onoga sto oni nude..Pa ako neko bude zainteresovan za neki hotel na Ilidzi moze mi se javiti. Sto se tice Bahcecija...Nedavno sam isla na konsultacije kod dr Ali Envera, divna osoba..Odmah nam je ulio nadu i neku snagu za borbu.. U braku sam 5 god..iza sebe imamo samo jednu neuspjelu inseminaciju na klinici Euromedical -Sarajevo..Odlucili smo se na IVF kod Bahcecija ako Bog da prvom prilikom dok prikupimo sredstva.. Kod mene je bilo sve  ok ,jedino je moguce ponovo zacepljenje desnog jajovoda na kojem je prethodno radjena laparascopia, a MM ima oligospermiu.. Ja 32 a on 29 god  :Smile: 
Raspitivala sam se za cijene lijekova i saznala sam da su lijekovi koji se koriste za stimulaciju IVF-a u Turskoj dosta jeftiniji nego kod nas i nasim okolnim zemljama..tako da cu ja najvjerovatnije svoje lijekove naruciti u Istanbulu preko prijatelja koji tamo zive.  Uglavnom zelim biti dio vase ekipe i s vama dijeliti svoja iskustva koja budem imala..  Zelim nam svima puno puno uspjesnih rezultata ..punoo bebica  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anavim

Drage moje,
dugo se nisam javljala.Protekli period mi je donio toliko teških trenutaka da nisam bila raspoložena za ništa. Konj koji se zvao moj muž me bez ikakvog upozorenja ostavio. Kaže da dječica svakako nisu njegova ( baš smo mi primitivan narod,izuzecima naravno svaka čast), te da sama mislim šta i kako, on u tome svemu neće da učestvuje itd. , da vas ne opterećujem više. Na sreću je sa mojim bebicama sve ok, ja sam se samo malo više udebljala. Još da riješim razvod braka , pa lagano pripremanje za porod  :Very Happy: .
Nadam se da je kod vas sve ok.

----------


## milivoj73

Anavim fakat život piše romane....
evo ti podrška sa muške strane a o mužu bolje da ne pišem jer će mi opaliti još opomena...
najvažnije je da su bebe dobro a sve ostalo će se srediti...
čeka tebe još puno sreće u životu  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

Anavim, samo da ti poželim puno sreće i snage, a na gospona bivšeg neću niti trošiti riječi...nisu njegova? e pa rano se sjetio...
Zvučiš kao jedna hrabra i staložena žena i sigurna sam da ćeš sa svime izboriti, bitno da su bebići ok, a i mama će vremenom doći na svoje...zbilja delikatna situacija, ne znam što reći, osim potpisati milivoja - život definitivno piše romane, ali bitno da imaju happy end  :Smile: 
Drži se :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Anavim* zelim samo da ti dam podrsku  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Anavim hrabrice, nedaj se!! Tu smo kad god ti zatreba.

----------


## medeni

anavim,budi jaka,samo misli na svoju djecu i biti će sve u redu.Kao što je Milivoj rekao, mogla bih opomenu zaraditi ako se dam u komentiranje.Znam samo da bih svog M. .....da je ti izjavio nakon svega.Nego, bolje i da se "izjasnio" prije nego nakon poroda pa da nedužna stvorenja trpe.Puno pozdrava.Čuvaj se :Love:

----------


## sos15

Anavim, drži se draga i budi hrabra zbog svoje dječice, ona će ti dati svu snagu i sreću, a što se tiče tvog bivšeg muža, svaka riječ je suvišna, ali samo je on na gubitku, samo će to kasno shvatiti.

----------


## amelaa

Pozdrav da se prijavim ovdje, trenutno smo u fazi prikupljanja nalaza za postupak kod Bahcecia, do sada imaju dobar uspijeh, nadam se da cemo i mi imati ako Bog da... 
Od srca svim trudilicama zelim najbolje...i da sto prije postanu bembele trudnice...

----------


## nocomment

Zdravo svima, ja evo lutam po forumima i čitam o raznim ljudskim sudbinama ( Anavim, svaka čast za snagu ).
Na sreću sve probleme imam iza sebe, mojoj ćerkici je danas 18 dana. Nisam ranije učestvovala u nekim diskusijama na forumima jer sam se bojala kako će to ispasti, ali sada kada je gotovo, voljela bih vam svima pomoći, bar što se tiče mog iskustva. Na vantjelesnoj  sa doniranom jajnom ćelijom sam bila u Pronatal Repro u Češkim Budjevicama.
Ako želite mogu vam napisati kontakt na gospodju koja tamo radi, govori naš jezik.
Sretno svima i ako bilo šta treba, možete mi pisati i privatno na braticvera@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

no comment cestitam...
ajd se molim te javi na potpomognutu u Češkoj, tamo će sigurno tvoje iskustvo biti od velike koristi jer su rijetki iz Pronatal Repro u Češkim Budjevicama...mada mislim da ima 1 ili 2 cure(u zadnje vrijeme postale popularne ČB) ali svejedno svaka info je bitna  :Smile: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65073-P...16#post2357916

----------


## ferid

imam 39 god a zena 25 trebamamo na insiminaciju imali ko kakvo iskustvo o ovoj klinici u hadzicima poz javite se poz

----------


## Leva

Ja sam bila na konsultacijama u bahceciju ali sam se nakon sto sam upoznala dr. Murata Ozela sa druge Turske klinike Euromedical odlucila za njih na moju veliku radost.Za njih sam se oslucila jer me se dr svojom srucnoscu jako dojmio, dosta mi je blize kuci od Hadzica pa mi je bilo puno prakticnije i dobila sam identicnu uslugu za manju svotu novca. Nakon 6.5 godina pokusavanja, 5 IUI, i 4 ICSI uspjela sam zatrudniti i imamo dva mala srculenceta  :Very Happy:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Ja sam bila na konsultacijama u bahceciju ali sam se nakon sto sam upoznala dr. Murata Ozela sa druge Turske klinike Euromedical odlucila za njih na moju veliku radost.Za njih sam se oslucila jer me se dr svojom srucnoscu jako dojmio, dosta mi je blize kuci od Hadzica pa mi je bilo puno prakticnije i dobila sam identicnu uslugu za manju svotu novca. Nakon 6.5 godina pokusavanja, 5 IUI, i 4 ICSI uspjela sam zatrudniti i imamo dva mala srculenceta


obzirom da imas mutaciju na genu, dali su ti radili PGD ili je bilo onako na srecu pa ako opstane? Cestitam na trudnoci, ali to sto ti je bliza klinika, ne znaci da je i bolja. Svakom je najbolja ona pomoću koje zatrudni.

----------


## maca papucarica

> obzirom da imas mutaciju na genu, dali su ti radili PGD ili je bilo onako na srecu pa ako opstane? Cestitam na trudnoci, ali to sto ti je bliza klinika, ne znaci da je i bolja. Svakom je najbolja ona pomoću koje zatrudni.


Mutacija MTHFR je trobofilijski marker (jedan od najblazih) i nije nikakva indikacija za PGD.

----------


## Berina

ja sam imala 3 pokusaja na klinici Bahceci u Sarajevu...inace sam nova ovdje,pa ako jos neko ide neka se javi...prvi pokusaj je bilo 3 embrija vracena 3 dan beta 0.... :Sad:  :Sad: drugi put uopste nije doslo do transfera, 1 embrij ali se nije do kraja razvio...i evo danas mi je 5dpt,i ako Bog da u subotu tj.01.06.2013 idemo da vadimo krv za betu...nadam se pozitivnoj.... :Smile: et javite se posto je meni malo i komplikovan ovaj forum...kao da ne ostaju poruke koje napisem....pozdrav

----------


## little ivy

Sretno Berina....

----------


## Berina

ja sam inace nova ovdje,ali evo ako nekog nesto zanima u vezi sa bahceciem,ja sam radila 3 pokusaja gore i otprilike sve znam....

----------


## Berina

hvala little ivy.....

----------


## Villy Papa

Ja bih trebala ici na konsultacije u bahceci za par dana. Vjerovatno cu vec tada dobiti mnoge odgovore, ali malo sam nestrpljiva. Mogu li raditi nalaze napr.hormona i sl. u državnim ambulantama, ili moram kod njih? I mogu li lijekove nabavljati direktno u apotekama? Pretpostavljam da je bar malo jeftinije. Koliko to otprilike dođe na kraju. 5-6.000 KM?

----------


## sos15

Villy Papa,

prije svega da ti poželim sreću u predstojećem postupku. Što se tiče cijene postupka, ne mogu ti tačno reći jer sam ja radila u decembru, a do sada su se cijene možda mjenjale. Tad je bilo oko 6.000 KM sa lijekovima. Sve nalaze možeš uraditi kod državnog doktora, nema potrebe da plaćaš privatno. Jedino ultrazvuk moraš kod njih i čini mi se da 3. i 5 . dan kod njih vadiš LH i progesteron. 
Lijekove možeš kupiti kod njih, ali nije neophodno. Ja sam npr. kombinovala: dio sam kupila kod njih, a dio u Beogradu. Raspitivala sam se o cjenama i u odnosu na Hrvatsku i Bosnu, tamo je puno jeftinije. U Bosni većine lijekova koji su mi trebali nije ni bilo za kupiti. 

Sretno!

----------


## aboni76

Vili Papa postupak je 4.000 KM, meni su rekli da lijekovi mogu da koštaju između 1.500 - 2.500 KM. Ja sam dobro reagovala na stimulaciju tako da su me lijekovi izašli manje od 2.000 KM. Prvi dan sam platila 2 hormona 96KM i zadnji dan 50KM. Na kraju me je sve izašlo nekih 6.000 KM. Ostale nalaze sam vadila u državnim ustanovama i oni su ih sve prihvatili. Sretno

----------


## Berina

> Villy Papa,
> 
> prije svega da ti poželim sreću u predstojećem postupku. Što se tiče cijene postupka, ne mogu ti tačno reći jer sam ja radila u decembru, a do sada su se cijene možda mjenjale. Tad je bilo oko 6.000 KM sa lijekovima. Sve nalaze možeš uraditi kod državnog doktora, nema potrebe da plaćaš privatno. Jedino ultrazvuk moraš kod njih i čini mi se da 3. i 5 . dan kod njih vadiš LH i progesteron. 
> Lijekove možeš kupiti kod njih, ali nije neophodno. Ja sam npr. kombinovala: dio sam kupila kod njih, a dio u Beogradu. Raspitivala sam se o cjenama i u odnosu na Hrvatsku i Bosnu, tamo je puno jeftinije. U Bosni većine lijekova koji su mi trebali nije ni bilo za kupiti. 
> 
> Sretno!


potpisujem....jedino je razlika u tome sto je nas na kraju cijena izsla 8.000 KM s ti da je moj muz radio micro tese koje kosta 2.000 KM.... i jos da dodam da sam ja sve potrebne lijekove kupila u Sarajevu u apotekama ili kod njih,i nije bilo potrebe da ih trazim negdje drugo....SRETNO...

----------


## mammasita

:Smile:  :Rolling Eyes: 


> u kontaktu s klinikom, za našu dijagnozu azoo i postupak, rekli su da bi cijena bila 6000KM, ali da je u to uključeno apsolutno sve - postupak, pregledi, zaleđivanje i ono što mi se posebno sviđa lijekovi koji bi mi bili potrebni (koje bih dobila od njih). ako to zbilja jest tako, onda je to povoljno, jer lijekovi su sami po sebi još dodatni trošak od barem 1000 eura.

----------


## mammasita

> ja sam inace nova ovdje,ali evo ako nekog nesto zanima u vezi sa bahceciem,ja sam radila 3 pokusaja gore i otprilike sve znam....


Draga Berina,mene SVE zanima,suprug mi ima azoospermiju,pa me zanima cijena kompletnog postupka,od micro tese,pa dalje. Unaprijed ti hvala

----------


## mammasita

Može li se što dobiti od HZZO-a za liječenje u inozemstvu,budući da sam iz HR?

----------


## Magnolie

*Berina* i mene takodjer sve zanima....MM ima azoo takodjer.

----------


## justpenguin@ymail.com

pozz,nova sam na forumu,da li si radila ICSI..

----------


## biserko

Pozdrav, nemam problem sa neplodnoscu, ali imam druge vrste, pa vas pratim na forumu. Jednostavno sam imala potrebu podijeliti ovo sa vama pa procijenite koliko je za svakoga ponaosob faktor odlucivanja. Licno ne mogu podnijeti da neko na bilo koji nacin manipulira tudjom nevoljom. Pozdrav.
http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/gra...vu-226797.html

----------


## Rominka

Nazalost,moram priznati da nisam bash iznenadjena. Bilo je dosta sumnjivih situacija sa nasim parovim koji su otisli. Nepostojeci, ujednacen cjenik, ne dobivanje potpunih nalaza. Zao mi je jako, jer je to glavni razlog zbog kojeg smo mi odustali. U fazi dopisivanja, od 10 mailova svaki treci je davao drugacije info, a kad sam pitala da mi posalju potvrdjeni cjenik....jos ga nisam dobila, a bilo je to jesenas. S druge strane, imaju uspjeha, samo im fali malo regula.

----------


## tuzna

e,ako ovo citaju,neka ih je sramota!
ja sam iz BiH i o klinici Bahceci sam citala prije nego se otvorila  u Sarajevu i mislila sam da nece dozvoliti da izgradjeno ime uniste ovakvim gafovima,ali ipak nisu odoljeli.
sramota!
ja ako ikad budem nesto ponovo radila sa mm,ni na pamet mi nece Bahceci pasti i dobro bi svi trebali razmisliti o odlasku kod njih.
nisam clanak na linku do kraja citala,ali jesam u dnevnim bosanskohercegovackim novinama u petak i evo i danas sam u soku!
pise da nisu uredni ni kod numerisanja uzoraka za citolosku analizu. pa,ljudo to je ravno katastrofi.
pomislih,onda se moze desiti da radimo Microtese,pa zamijene uzorak,saopste nam da nema spermija, odustanem od borbe za biolosko dijete zbog necijeg nemara.
najporaznije od svega je sto njihove usluge uopce nisu jeftine:prvo,smjestili su se u neku nedodjiju, pouceni iskustvom da ce ljudi u ovakvoj muci doci ma gdje oni bili(a smjesteni tamo daleko manje novca daju za zakupninu od prostora u centru Sarajeva), drugo, nama su za 15 min sa dr Emreom, par recenica i pregledanim nalazima onako nabrzinu,naplatili 80e.
e,pa , sto bi mi bosanci rekli,ne halalim ni dinara!

----------


## sos15

Moram priznati da sam i ja pod dojmom ove vijesti. Pročitala sam članke u oba lista. Nisam sklona da vjerujem u priče bez dokaza, ali ne mogu da se ne zabrinem. Crv sumnje je proradio. Najviše me muči taj dio vezano za nalaze citološke analize. Mm je par mjeseci prije micro tese pronađeno dva nepokretna spermića u spermiogramu, a onda poslije terapije nije pronađen niti jedan pri micro tese. Ja sam do izlaska ovog članka krivila terapiju za to, a sad ne znam šta da mislim. I sama sam se suočila sa slabom organizacijom, o čemu sam već pisala na forumima, ali ovo je previše, ako je istina.

Razočarana sam, što kaže mm oni izgleda nisu svjesni koliko je to odgovoran posao, i koliko to nama znači. Nadam se da će se ovo riješiti u što skorije vrijeme zbog budućih pacijenata, ali ne vjerujem da će ovaj crv sumnje ikad nestati, bar kod mene.

Još moram prokomentarisati i Avaz, ne čitam inače ove novine. Za razliku od Nezavisnih, koje ne cijenim ni malo jer se u skoro svakom tekstu može naći greška (i to očita), oni su dali potpunije objašnjenje, ali ono što me  je neprijatno iznenadilo je da su objavili tekstove sa foruma, što mislim da nije u redu i čak nije ni zakonito. Mislim da to nisu smjeli uraditi bez dozvole autora posta na forumu. Ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## sos15

http://www.avaz.ba/vijesti/teme/zabr...lesnu-oplodnju

Postaviću link i na ovoj temi jer me zanima mišljenje parova koji su prošli micro tese u Sarajevu. Moram priznati da me je zabrinuo iako ovo ne znači da je stvarno došlo do greške prilikom analize, ali s obzirom da smo im bezuslovno vjerovali, ne prija mi čitati ovako nešto.

Nadam se da će biti komentara, a admin nek prebaci na drugu temu ako misli da ovdje nije mjesto.

----------


## vatra86

Sos15 citam i ne vjerujem.. Ovo je za svaku osudu. Obogatiti se na takvim pacijentima, na neplodnim parovima, na ljudima koji kredite dizu da bi dobili svoje dijete. Sram ih moze biti, ljudima davati lazne nade i kazu ti da nema nade da bi nakon godinu dana saznao da ta klinika ima veelike propuste a mozda je stvarno bilo nade.... Uh kako me to dirne u bolnu tocku... Sta napraviti sada???

Tako mi he zao Sos15... Grlim

----------


## tuzna

ja se ne sjecam da sam citala taj dio clanka sa tekstom sa foruma?
i,da, citam na bh forumima da racune daju itd,ali evo moje iskustvo kaze: nikakv fiskalni racun nismo dobili,niti smo znali koliko kosta taj razgovor sa dr Emreom (nikad necu prezaliti tih 80e, ostala sam bez teksta tad!).
prosli smo razne evropske klinike:Maribor, Brno,Prag,ali nikad nigdje nismo platili kosultacije toliko para.

----------


## sos15

> ja se ne sjecam da sam citala taj dio clanka sa tekstom sa foruma?
> i,da, citam na bh forumima da racune daju itd,ali evo moje iskustvo kaze: nikakv fiskalni racun nismo dobili,niti smo znali koliko kosta taj razgovor sa dr Emreom (nikad necu prezaliti tih 80e, ostala sam bez teksta tad!).
> prosli smo razne evropske klinike:Maribor, Brno,Prag,ali nikad nigdje nismo platili kosultacije toliko para.


http://www.avaz.ba/vijesti/teme/kapl...-brani-bahceci

evo link na tekst gdje su kopirani tekstovi sa ringeraje.

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče fiskalnih računa ja sam dobila računa za sve osim lijekova za stimulaciju, ali sam ih tražila zbog refundacije i izašli su mi u susret, čak su ih i ovjeravali kao što je tražio naš Fond. Ja sam bila nezadovoljna organzacijom u smislu da mi kažu da dođem prvi dan ciklusa na pregled i da se ne trebam najavljivati i pošto se zadesilo da je to bio petak, javim im se iz predostrožnosti (ipak mi treba 5 sati do Sarajeva)i oni hladno kažu dođite u utorak, nema doktora, sreća je da sam ih nazvala inače bi izgubila i dan na poslu, a o troškovima goriva da i ne pričam. Takođe smo jednom došli samo da bi nam doktor rekao da još nemaju info kad bi micro tese mogla biti, a to mi je mogao reći i telefonom. Bilo je takvih slučajeva još, da ne nabrajam, ali ovo vezano za analize me zaista boli i to je nešto preko čega ne bih mogla preći, ako se ispostavi da je istina.

----------


## sos15

Zaista ne znam, mislim da bi se trebala oglasiti i klinika, upravo iz poštovanja prema pacijentima koji su im ukazali povjerenje. 
Kako preći preko toga, ako se ispostavi da su zaista napravili takve propuste?

----------


## Brunaa

> http://www.avaz.ba/vijesti/teme/zabr...lesnu-oplodnju
> 
> Postaviću link i na ovoj temi jer me zanima mišljenje parova koji su prošli micro tese u Sarajevu. Moram priznati da me je zabrinuo iako ovo ne znači da je stvarno došlo do greške prilikom analize, ali s obzirom da smo im bezuslovno vjerovali, ne prija mi čitati ovako nešto.
> 
> Nadam se da će biti komentara, a admin nek prebaci na drugu temu ako misli da ovdje nije mjesto.





> Zaista ne znam, mislim da bi se trebala oglasiti i klinika, upravo iz poštovanja prema pacijentima koji su im ukazali povjerenje. 
> Kako preći preko toga, ako se ispostavi da su zaista napravili takve propuste?


Ljudi moji, prventsveno vi koji ste koristili usluge ove klinike, divim vam se pa možete tapkati i čekati oglašavanje klinike koje tko zna hoće li se ikada desiti. Ako je ovo istina, znači imali su 3 mj na raspolaganju da uklone nepravilnosti a oni nisu ništa poduzeli!!! Razumijem da ste bijesni, očajni, imate sto pitanja i sl. I vidim drskosti njihovoj nema kraja, nastavljaju primati pacijente kao da se ništa nije dogodilo??? Tko snosi odgovornost za to, izgleda nitko!
Zaspite ih pitanjima na fb stranici javno, uputite mailove (cc sve njihove klinike u svijetu uključujui centralnu u Turskoj), obavijestite ih detaljno o svojim iskustvima i tražite objašnjenje za novonastalu situaciju.
Ovo je van svake pameti! Zar nije dovoljno što prolazite to što prolazite, nego se vašom psihom, nadom i novcima treba još netko kockati! Naišli su na plodno tlo, neuređenu državu gdje je sve moguće, sumnjam da im je ovakvo stanje u Turskoj?!?!

----------


## Brunaa

> Što se tiče fiskalnih računa ja sam dobila računa za sve osim lijekova za stimulaciju, ali sam ih tražila zbog refundacije i izašli su mi u susret, čak su ih i ovjeravali kao što je tražio naš Fond.


Draga *sos15* nisu oni tebi ništa izišli u susret, izdavanje računa im je zakonska obveza za čije neispunjenje su predviđene i novčane sankcije!
Čitam i ne vjerujem, što vaše komentare, što razne bh portale...

----------


## vatra86

Ali da parovima ni potpune nalaze nisu dali... Ma strasno nesto... Tko zna sta su svasta mutili..

----------


## sos15

Nisam mislila da su mi izašli u suret što su mi dali račun, možda sam se pogrešno izrazila. Izašli su u usuret što su ovjeravali fiskalne račune pečatom i potpisivali se jer je to zahtjevao Fond. Ne želim ih ocrnjivati ako nisu krivi, uvijek ću ih pohvaliti za ono što su dobro uradili, ali ću reći i ono čime nsam bila zadovoljna. Ja se spremam da im napišem mail u kome ću im postaviti par pitanja vezano za nastalu situaciju i tražiti da se izjasne oko iste. Nadam se da će i drugi pacijenti (bivši i sadašnji) to isto uraditi.

----------


## Brunaa

O tome sam upravo postala na temi azoo... Pišite, ne kolebajte se, reagirajte na sve moguće načine, da sam na vašem mijestu i medije bi stavila u cc - mislim da bi odgovor stigaoo brzinom svjetlosti!

----------


## tuzna

vjerujte mi, ja zivim jako blizu sarajeva i borimo se sa azoo,ja bih najsretnija bila da je  ta klinika u Sarajevu ono sto je u Istanbulu.
ko je uopce taj doktor Admir koji tamo radi? je l to sad nema niti jedan ginekolog iz Turske?

----------


## sos15

Koliko sam mogla pročitati na drugim forumima, umjesto dr Ali Envera došao je dr Umut, čak i u Nezavisnim novinama piše da je on zatečen u klinici. Dr Admir je u papirima naveden kao direktor, međutim ja se dobro sjećam da se kao direktor potpisivao Šoto Zejd, čak je i na tv-u bio zajedno sa doktorom Ali Enverom i predstavio se kao direktor, čini mi se u Otvorenoj mreži, imam negdje snimak na kompu, gdje su najvaili da će jednom paru besplatno odraditi VTO. Ipak, mene više muči to sa analizama.

----------


## tin

ne mogu da vjerujem za Bahceci  što pišu, mada su oni meni bili mutni kad smo mi išli, uvijek neka druga cijena nikad računa fiskalnog, svi nešto tule, mule........strašno, i šta ćemo mi sad koji smo ostavili silne novce u bahceciju...Sad sumnjam u svaki njihov nalaz koji su nam rekli, kod mog muža je neopstruktivnazospermija i samo su kod njih našli 10 spermija , možda nisu našli ništa a lagali nam?

----------


## Luli

Drage moje, neznam šta bi rekla. Ostala sam malo je reći zatečena ovom viješću koja je objavljena na forumu u petak. Cijeli vikend sam pokušavala naći više vijesti na netu jer nisam iz BIH-a pa do novina nisam mogla doći. Kao što je rekla Sos nisam sklona vjerovanju u priče bez dokaza, još pogotovo u napuhane vijesti koje "vrište" iz medija i sa kojima nas svakodnevno bombardiraju. Ali što se ovog tiče, stvarno ne znam šta bi mislila, toliko sam zbunjena. Ovo je nama svima tako osjetljiva tema. Pogotovo ovaj dio o citološkim nalazima.
Kod nas su micro tesom našli spermije, bili smo na prvom ICSI koji je bio neuspješan. Spremam se na drugi postupak. I sad ne znam uopće što ću. Bez obzira na sve probudile su se sumlje. Pa ne mogu vjerovat da su ljudi medicinske struke kojima je dužnost pomagati ljudima, a na kraju krajeva polažu i zakletvu, spremni na sve i svašta samo da bi zaradili. Vjerujte mi toliko sam razočarana da bi najrađe odustala od svega. Prvo sam se razočarala u kliniku u Pragu. Cijelo vrijeme smo mailom dogovarali operaciju Micro-tese da bi na konzultacijama koje su inače bile obavezne, bar su nama tako rekli i koje smo platili 100 Eura saznali da se radi o operaciji MASA/TESE. Neznam uopće što im je to bilo potrebno pa mogli su odmah reći koju operaciju rade.Za kliniku Bahceci moram reći da mi konzultacije sa dr. Emreom nismo platili, da smo cijene koje su nam rekli prije postupka, a o kojima se pisalo i na forumu, platili iza postupka, da smo za sve dobili fiskalni račun osim za ljekove koje smo kupovali kod njih. Poslje operacije micro-tese nismo dobili nalaz. Nismo čak ni znali koliko je nađeno spermija nego smo to naknadno zvali i pitali.U postupki ICSI dobili smo sve nalaze.Ali ako je istina što se piše neznam što nam sve to znači.Pa to je stvarno prestrašno. Zovem kliniku, ali se nitko ne javlja. Mislim da je stvarno nekorekto od njih prema pacijentima da se do danas nisu oglasili. Prestrašno. I mene kao i Sos najviše brine nepravilnost kod citoloških nalaza. Želim vjerovati da se radi samo o nepotpunim podacima pacijenata a ne o ... ne želim ni promislit, ni izgovorit.

----------


## Luli

A moja Tin, i kod mene sto pitanja a nijednog odgovora. Spremala sam se u novi postupak i sad ovo. Baš sam na drugoj temi napisala da sam toliko razočarana sa svim da bi narađe odustala od svega. Što se tiče cijena kod nas nije bilo nikakvog muljanja, cijena koju su nam rekli bila je ista ona koju su druge cure pisale na forumu i tu smo cijenu platili iza postupka. Za sve smo dobili fiskalni račun osim za ljekove koje smo kupovali kod njih. Ali mene to ne brine toliko koliko me brinu ove nepravilnosti koje su utvrđene prilikom uzimanja citoloških nalaza. Nadam se da će se sve ubrzo rješiti ali se bojim da će povjerenje pacijenata teško vratiti.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ivy bravo! Sve najbolje ti zelim.
Prosto ne mogu da verujem za ovu kliniku.
Pa sta sada?? Je li iko od vas probao da je kontaktira? Sta ako imate uzorak tamo zaledjen?

----------


## Luli

Ja sam zvala danas pa mi se nitko nije javljao ni na telefon ni na mobitel. zvala iza cetri kad sam dosla sa posla a sutra cu probat ujutro.ako nesto saznam javim se.

----------


## tin

malo sam čitala članke o cijeloj ovoj situaciji, možda sam malo prenaglila, čini mi se da je u ovo sve uključena politika vjerovatno netko iz vrha hoće da ih makne, ne pašu Bakiru Izetbegoviću. .E sad da su nam dali sve račune kad smo radili IVF u Bahceciju , ne mogu reć, vidjela sam da izvrdavaju. neke stvari koje se rade ne uklapaju se zakonski a s medicinskog stajališta oni možda uredno rade..nisam pametna,čitala sam postove cura s ringeraje, one ih žestoko brane

----------


## sos15

Ja se zaista nadam da su u pitanju samo problemi oko toga da li direktor ispunjava uslove ili ne, to mi je najmanji problem, mene muči taj dio vezan za citološke analize. Već sam napisala da smatram da su se iz Klinike trebali obratiti pacijentima sa informacijama, ali na njihovom sajtu nema nikakvih obavještenja, na fb stranici takođe.

Možda sam bila oštra, ali smatram da smo im ukazali povjerenje i da zaslužujemo da znamo istinu. Sutra ću slati mail u Tursku,pa ako bude odgovora, javim vam.

----------


## Luli

> Ja se zaista nadam da su u pitanju samo problemi oko toga da li direktor ispunjava uslove ili ne, to mi je najmanji problem, mene muči taj dio vezan za citološke analize. Već sam napisala da smatram da su se iz Klinike trebali obratiti pacijentima sa informacijama, ali na njihovom sajtu nema nikakvih obavještenja, na fb stranici takođe.
> 
> Možda sam bila oštra, ali smatram da smo im ukazali povjerenje i da zaslužujemo da znamo istinu. Sutra ću slati mail u Tursku,pa ako bude odgovora, javim vam.


Potpisujem.

----------


## tuzna

> Koliko sam mogla pročitati na drugim forumima, umjesto dr Ali Envera došao je dr Umut, čak i u Nezavisnim novinama piše da je on zatečen u klinici. Dr Admir je u papirima naveden kao direktor, međutim ja se dobro sjećam da se kao direktor potpisivao Šoto Zejd, čak je i na tv-u bio zajedno sa doktorom Ali Enverom i predstavio se kao direktor, čini mi se u Otvorenoj mreži, imam negdje snimak na kompu, gdje su najvaili da će jednom paru besplatno odraditi VTO. Ipak, mene više muči to sa analizama.


tog Zejda ja znam sa TV-a prije otvaranja klinike (bio je medijski eksponiran, nesto se baktao oko vjere).koliko znam,on nije ljekar,mozda je medicinski tehnicar,to ne znam,ali ljekar nije. eto,sad je (bio?) direktor.sjecam se price iz novina prije otvorenja, preko Zejda su i dosli u BiH (on im je bio poveznica,a eto na kraju i direktor).
ma,iskreno,meni kao pacijentu je direktor nevazan.
vazni su ginekolozi/ljekari,embriolog i eventualno pokoja medicinska sestra.
evo,ja cu krenuti od toga da mi je lokacija katastrofa(garant zbog finansija su otisli tamo,manja je zakupnina),ali uvijek sam kontala da to nije vazno.
nije vazna ni silikonska sestra koja nabada engleski,ni to sto su nas oderali za 15 min, ni to sto mi  opci dojam nije bio ni blizu onog sto sam ocekivala (a mogu reci da znam sta bih trebala ocekivati, 3 renomirane evropsle klinike sam obisla).

svi znamo da oni preprodaju lijekova, da za to nisu registrirani( jer da jesu,davali bi transparentno ljudima racune), a jednom sam negdje citala da je neko Cetrotide kod njih platio skuplje nego ja kod jednog sarajevskog privatnog ginekologa,isto tako ispod ruke(u apoteci je tad Cetrotide bio 80e, ja sam ga platila 90e kod tog privatnika,a onda sma procitala da je neko kod njih placao malo i skuplje od toga?)
kao i vecina,vjerujem da i oni ne daju  fiskalne racune za sve usluge,da bi izbjegli poreze i to mi i nije toliko iznendjujuce.
da ima neke politike iza price(mada ne znam zasto bi nekome smetala inostrana klinika,koja je zaposlila dosta ljudi iz BiH, koja ostavlja koliko toliko para za te poreze i koja nista o BiH ,osim pozitivnog utiska,nije ostavila...) eto i to vjerujem.
da se razumijemo,vijest moze biti napuhana, ali ne vjerujem da su novinari toliko hrabri da pisu neistine o direktoru(na bh forumima citam da ostavljaju cure mail dr Admira, koji je izgleda jako mlad(po meni ,za VTO moras biti iskusan,odnosno raditi sa iskusnim ljekarima,da bi kasnije se time samostalno bavio),koji je sad direktor, a nema uredne papire,po zakonu ne ispunjava uslove), nepravilnostima u protokolisanju ili o nedavanju fiskalnih racuna.
pa,nisamo bas Zimbabve , da se takve stvari / lazi pisu bez nekih posljedica.
zao mi je...uvijek mi je najstresniji dio borbe za biolosko dijete bio odlazak od kuce i boravak u nekim hotelima, radovala sam se  otvaranju klinike koja je blizu mene i u koju mogu otici nakon posla.  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Cure moje,

poslala sam im mail i sad čekam odgovor. Nadam se da će se javiti jer bi time ispoštovali pacijente i pokazali svoju profesionalnost.

Što se tiče postova na ringeraji, i ja ih pratim i mogu ti reći da mi se čine suviše ružičasti, ili sam ja toliko sumnjičava  :Confused: 

Nije mi jasno kako je moguće da su one sve imale tako idealne uslove i zbog čega ne dopuštaju da iskažemo svoje mišljenje i mi koji smo imli drugačije iskustvo. 

Sjećam se da su i ostale cure sa azoo teme imale prigovora kad smo se pripremali za micro tese, znači nisam jedina. 

Ne osuđujem nikoga, ja sam im prva ukazala povjerenje na samom početku, ali želim znati istinu.

----------


## tuzna

ja sam iz BiH ,a vrijeme provodim na Rodi,ne na nekom bh forumu iz prostog razloga sto me iritira netolerancija i nedozvoljavanje da kazem vlastito iskustvo drugacije od njihovog(imala sma lose iskustvo sa jednim ginekologom u Sarajevu, kojeg su oni tamo na 10 stranica nahvalili i kad sam napisala da nisam zadovoljna, niko se nije javio sa istim iskustvom).ponekad mislim da ocekujem previse...ponavljam, znam sta trebam ocekivati za pare koje dam, u 3 evropsle klinike sam bila i za bukvalno iste pare dobila mnogo profesionalniju uslugu.

----------


## tuzna

citam da je taj dr Admir Rama rodjen u Prizrenu, 1980. godine, specijalizirao prije nepunih godinu dana, taj je sad i direktor(al bez validnih dokumenta),a vidite tek ovo:
"Posebno zabrinjavajuće u nalazima inspektora je činjenica da je utvrđeno da u ovoj klinici radi samo jedan ljekar specijalista, Rama, a zakoni jasno preciziraju neophodan kadar za obavljanje specijalističke i subspecijalističke djelatnosti. U vrijeme posjete inspekcije u klinici je zatečen i Umit Goktola, čiji je identitet utvrđen na osnovu pasoša."
otkud se taj dr pojavio iz Turske tu, a ne vodi se kao zaposlenik u toj klinici?
ma,strasno!

----------


## sos15

Da ima nepravilnosti, ima, izašao je članak u Avazu gdje su se navodno oglasili i iz Klinike vezano za to i rekli da rade na ispravljanju grešaka, ali vezano za imenovanje direktora, a ostalo ne spominju. Da li će se neko izjasniti i po tom pitanju i kada, vidjećemo.

----------


## aboni76

Moje mišljenje je da je ovo prenapuhana priča od strane jednog mahalskog dnevnog lista, koji ima neki drugi cilj, sigurno ne dobrobit pacijenata. Bila sam u postupku u Bahceciju i imala sam primjedbi na njihov odnos, ali za sve što je urađeno dobila sam fiskalni račun i na svaki mail su odgovorili. Jako dobro sam upućena sa radom naših inspekcija koje će, ako to žele i kada to žele, pronaći neku nepravilost i moje je mišljenje da se ovdje radi o nekim propustima administrativne prirode kao npr. rubrike u protokolu nisu ovjerene potpisom doktora, a ne o propustima koji ugrožavaju pacijente. Ja više nemam niti ću imati ikakve veze sa Bahceci klinikom, ali mi je muka od Avazovih članaka i njihovih laži i žao mi je parova kojima su poljuljali povjerenje i nadu.

----------


## sos15

Stigao odgovor sa klinike:

"Poštovani,
Povodom događaja koji su se desili prethodnih dana, vezanih za našu
kliniku, te povodom medijskih natpisa, osjećamo obavezu prvenstveno
prema korisnicima naših usluga a i prema cjelokupnoj javnosti informisati
sve vas o inspekcijskom nadzoru koji smo imali u klinici i o rezultatima
tog nadzora.
Utvrđene nepravilnosti se odnose isključivo na administrativnu
stranu našeg djelovanja i rada. Prije nekoliko mjeseci klinika je imala
potrebu promijeniti direktora. Na poziciju direktora firme trebao je biti
postavljen doc. dr. Umit Goktolga, uposlenik Grupcije Bahceci iz
Istanbula. S obzirom na činjenicu da je imenovani doktor strani
državljanin potrebno je bilo nostrifikovati sve diplome (diploma
medicinskog fakulteta i specijalistič;ka diploma) u skladu sa
propisima u BiH. Na žalost taj postupak nije završen u roku koji smo
mi očekivali, a u međuvremenu smo kao prijelazno rješenje, do
završetka potrebnih dokumenata za stvarnog kandidata, podnijeli zahtjev za
imenovanjem dr. Admira Rame na poziciju direktora ustanove. Sud u Sarajevu
je izvršio promjenu direktora i mi smo dobili rješenje u kojem je dr. Rama
imenovan direktorom naše klinike. Međutim, inspekcija je utvrdila da
dr. Rama ne ispunjava uslova sa strane radnog iskustva koje je potrebno za
poziciju direktora zdravstvene ustanove. To je bila prva utvrđena
nepravilnost koja je samim tim sadržavala i zvaničan nedostatak
dva doktora specijalista zvančno zaposlena u klinici.
Tokom inspekcijskog nadzora u decembru, nadlezni inspektor je utvdrio da
se evidencije i protokoli uzetih uzoraka tkiva (prilikom operativnih
zahvata) trebaju voditi u najmanje dvije kopije (isključujuci
digitalnu kopiju). Dakle evidencije su postojale i vodile se ali nisu se
tehnički vodile onako kako je protokol nadležnih institucija
nalagao. Kontrolnim nadzorom inspektora 7.1.2014. godine, utvrđeno je
da je ta administrativna nepravilnost ispravljena što je i evidentirano u
dokumentima o nadzoru koje je izdala inspekcija.
Poštujemo sve odluke nadležnih organa i tako će uvijek biti.
Uskoro će svi nedostaci biti otklonjeni.
Biopsije se rade iskljucivo u svrhu potvrde funkcionalnosti endometrija
kod zena koje su radile histeroskopiju. Svaku patohistolosku dijagnozu
potvrdjuje INSTITUT ZA PATOLOGIJU, Medicinskog fakulteta Univerziteta u
Sarajevu. Shodno svemu napisanom, pored dvije kopije svakog nalaza koje se
nalaze na nasoj klinici, jos jedna kopija se nalazi i na Insititutu za
patologiju, gdje svaki pacijent moze da provjeri istinitost naših tvrdnji.
Medijska oglašavanja nisu prenijela potpune informacije, pogotovo kada je
u pitanju dio o propisima koji se odnose na evidencije . Mada je u
medijima objavljenom inspekcijskom rješenju na drugoj stranici istog tog
rješenja, stranica rješenja koja nije objavljena, evidentirano otklanjanje
nedostataka vezanih za evidencije.
Svjesni smo da samo spominjanje riječi TKIVO i PATOLOGIJA u
negativnom kontekstu u medijima, izaziva bojazan i sumnju ljudi.
U našem radu ne postoji bilo kakva nepravilnost vezana za medicinsku
struku i odnos prema pacijentima. Apsolutno stojimo na raspolaganju svima
koji žele provjeriti vjerodostojnost našeg rada, pogotovo korisnicima
naših usluga.
Iskreno nam je žao zbog svega što se desilo i dovelo u vezu sa našom
ustanovom. Posebno nam je teško palo tendenciozno iznošenje informacija
koje su došle do naših pacijenata i u javnost.
Žao nam je što informacije nisu prenesene dosljedno i tačno.
Svim korisnicima naših usluga upućujemo iskreno izvinjenje zbog svih
neugodnosti. Stojimo na raspolaganju za dodatna pojašnjenja svima vama.
Osjećamo se odgovornim za svoje propuste koje smo imali, koje su
isključivo ADMINISTRATIVNOG KARAKTERA, kao rezultat dugotrajnih
procedura. Istovremeno smo ponosni na svoj rad do sada i na rezultate tog
rada.

Bahceci tim"

----------


## little ivy

evo čitam sve unatrag o klinici i problemima u kojoj su se nasli i ne mogu vjerovat.
naše iskustvo s njima je ok,ni više ni manje nego samo ok. odrađeno sve,račun dobili,nalaz koliko se sjecam(da ga sada ne trazim)nepotpun po mom mišljenju,sve u svemu prolazna ocijena. 
mišljenja sam da novine vjerojatno dosta napuhuju stvari. odgovor s klinike tu gore dosta dobro sve objasnjava.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Sos! Meni je ovo pismo samo potvrdilo ono što sam pretpostavljala. Da sam na njihovom mjestu ja bih tužila smeće od Avaza, mada sa rogatim se ne može bosti. Ni prvi ni zadnji put da iznose nepotpune i netačne informacije.

----------


## sos15

Moram priznati da se i ja nakon njihovog odgovora osjećam bolje. 

Otkako su počeli izlaziti ti članci, o tome sam jedino razmišljala, ne želim ih osuđivati bez razloga, ali sumnja se javila.

Da su se bar odmah i iz klinike izjasnili, možda do cijele ove buke na forumu (koju sam ja pokrenula  :Embarassed: ) ne bi ni došlo.

Nadam se da će se ispostaviti da je ovo što su nam iz klinike napisali tačno.

----------


## tin

dobra si ti  sos ja sam napravila cijelu scenu i kući, napravila show svome mužu pričala kako su nas prevarili i svašta ružno o njima i  sumnjala sam jesi li nam uopće našli spermije ili su lagali da nam samo uzmu novce..a inače sam explozivna osoba a ovo me sa bahcecijem pravo pogodilo

----------


## sos15

Tin,

ne brini nije ni kod mene prošlo bez buke kod kuće, s tim što sam ja već osmišljala kako bih dragog natjerala na još jednu biopsiju, samo u drugoj klinci. :Cool:

----------


## lucija85

Moram da priznam da mi je ova prica STRASNA, jer sam problem koji imamo je tesko prihvatiti i boriti se sa tim, a ne jos neke muljaze oko klinika... :Sad:  Bila sam sigurna u Bacheci, ali sada postoji crv sumlje! Potrebna nam je micro tese, i bili smo gotovo vec odlucili da idemo u Sarajevo u postupak, ali sada ne znam sta da radim... Bojim se da su izgubili poverenje, mada se nije nista konkretno dogodilo i negde mislim da je to vise politicka igra, ali ja jednostavno ne mogu mirne glave da udjem u postupak kod njih! Znam da je suludo u ovo vreme verovati, kada svi hoce da ti izvuku svaku paru, ali bojim se da necemo krenuti putem Sarajeva, sem ukoliko oni ne pokazu da treba da im mi parovi verujemo... Malo sam oduzila  :Smile:

----------


## tin

lucija85, vjerujem ti. ja i muž smo bili na postupku kod njih, kad sam pročilala članak o njima, poludila sam.Ali  čini se  da je to sve politička patka, očito nekome u vrhu ne odgovara Bahceci..Istina što se tiče bahcecija, oni su jedini pronašli mom mužu spermije pa  su mi zato dragi..

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.vecernji.ba/embrije-iz-bi...istraga-918089

jel ovo nastavak priče? ima li dolje u BiH kakvih novosti? sad se pak 2 klinike inozemne u BiH spominju...

baš zato treba zakon u Bih čim prije izglasati da se ovakvi skandali ne bi ponavljali.

----------


## Inesz

> http://www.vecernji.ba/embrije-iz-bi...istraga-918089
> 
> jel ovo nastavak priče? ima li dolje u BiH kakvih novosti? sad se pak 2 klinike inozemne u BiH spominju...
> 
> baš zato treba zakon u Bih čim prije izglasati da se ovakvi skandali ne bi ponavljali.


Ima li informacija o Zakonu u BIH? Je li gotova procedura oko zakona, hoće li uvažiti zahtjeve pacijenata za pravo na veći broj postupaka preko osiguranja?

A kad se zakon donese, na žalost postojanje samog zakona neće spriječiti ovakve stvari koje čitamo u gornjem linku. Treba imati  i razvijati djelotvorne mehanizme kontole provođenja Zakona, treba imati nezavisna tijela koja će vršiti inspekciju i nadzor nad klinikama. 
Postojanje  zakona je samo temelj da se nedopuštene radnje kao što su krađe, švrecanje i ostale kažnjive  radnje sa spolnim stanicama i embrijima pravno sankcioniraju u skladu s Zakonskim odredbama.

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## duskadz

> Brunaa slagali su te...u RS placaju postupke samo u MEDICOS-u ,kod Sanje Sibincic.Refundiraju novac za postupak koji je obavljen bilo gdje na zemaljskoj kugli ako se rodi zivo dijete.Za neuspjele pokusaje van RS nema refundacije.


Pozdrav,
Da li ste pokušali refundirati troškove? Mi smo isto iz RS i nadamo se da će biti uspješna VTO (trenutno sam u 5-om mjesecu). Da li ste podnosili zahtjev poslije rođenja djeteta ili ranije?
Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Karolina01

Pozdrav,

Vidim da se nije dugo pisalo na ovoj temi. Bili smo na pregledu i nakon 7 godina smo konačno dobili dijagnozu. Kod mene je u pitanju zapušen lijevi jajovod a kod njega loša morfologija spermića. Predložili su nam IVF  i trenutačno sam u fazi mirenja same sa sobom. Čitala sam dosta o IVF, čak sam mu se potajno i nadala ali sam ipak uplašena. Dr. Umit o kome ste pisale ranije je divan i jako staložen čovjek, objasnio nam je sve sto nas je interesiralo. Dobili smo i račune za sve obavljene usluge. Sljedeći ciklus ćemo započeti sa stimulacijom pa vam se javim sa detaljima.

----------


## tinak

Pokušaću napisati neke stvari vezano za moj postupak VTO u Bahceci klinici. Prvo želim da kažem da sam danas  trudna 6 nedjelja i 6 dana.  Ovo je bio drugi postupak, a prvi put da mi vraćaju embrione. Prvi put su mi izvadili 4 jajne ćelije, od kojih su se 3 oplodile i drugi dan stale sa rastom. Drugi put je izvađeno 7 jajnih ćelija, 6 oplođeno, dvije vraćene, a 4 zaleđene u stadijumu blastule. Prekjuče smo čuli dva <3 <3 kako snažno kucaju.  :Smile:  

Za Bahceci kliniku imam sve riječi hvale. Volim svo njihovo osoblje, od žene na prijemnog, sestara do doktora.   Ono što mogu naglasiti je da je doktor Umit zadobio moje povjerenje prvog dana kada sam došla na pregled i savjetovanje. Ono što sam ja odlučila prvog dana je to da im se totalno prepuštam, da ne želim analizirati njihove odluke, i da ću se truditi da poštujem sve što mi se kaže. Kod mm je bilo sve za 5, a meni oba jajovoda začepljena, povišen FSH i smanjen kvalitet jajnih ćelija (to smo utvrdili tako što su prestale da se razvijaju drugog dana). 
Prvi postupak smo platili 4000, ali obzirom da nije rađen embriotransfer, dio novca je ostao kod njih. Drugi postupak je u startu koštao 500KM manje. 
 Prije embriotransfera sam svakodnevno pila sok od cvekle i ananasa, i po pola litra kozje surutke (surutka zbog problema sa jetrom).  Sve što bi vas još moglo zanimati, pitajte me. Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Nadine

Draga tinak, cestitke od srca. Imam istu dijagnozu kao ti i prvi ivf nije doveo do embriotransfera. Pripremam se za novi ivf. Mozes li mi reci koliko je vremena proslo izmedju tvoja dva postupka i da li su se po necemu razlikovali? Da li si nesto uzimala da poboljsas kvalitet jajnih stanica? Hvala ti unaprijed....

----------

